# Spieletest - Spore



## System (4. September 2008)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,658458


----------



## KizViz (4. September 2008)

Ich bin von den deutschen Wertungen etwas 
enttäuscht. Klar, 73% sind nicht schlecht, aber 
ich hätte etwas mehr erwartet.

Der Metascore liegt derzeit bei 92%.

Ich werde es mir dennoch kaufen. Das Spiel 
interessiert mich zu sehr.


----------



## Romean (4. September 2008)

*.*

Anfangs habe ich die Idee sehr lustig und interessant gefunden. Mittlerweile werde ich es mir dennoch nicht kaufen, da mich mehrere Testberichte *und* allein der Gedanke an eine Sims-Verkaufsstrategie abschrecken. Hinzu kommt, dass es viel zu gute Games aus anderen Genres gibt, in denen ich meine Freizeit lieber investiere. 

Fazit: Ich denke hier verpasse ich nichts.

Allen anderen: Have fun! 

Rom


----------



## Qu1cksh07 (4. September 2008)

*.*

Bis jetzt konnte man sich auf die Tests der PCGames Redaktion größtenteils verlassen, zumindest in meinem Fall...ich warte noch ein paar Lestertests ab, aber wenn die diesen Test nur bestätigen kaufe ich mir das nicht.


----------



## McDrake (4. September 2008)

Hab heut angefangen zu spielen.
Bis jetzt machts echt Spass. Bin allerdings nach ca 3 1/2 Stunden erst in der Stammesphase und muss langsam schlafen gehen.
Interessant wärs natürlich zu schauen, wie anders es sich mit einer anderen Kreatur spielen würde.
Was ich hingegen wirklich lustig finde, ist die Tatsache, dass die anderen Kreaturen die man trifft, eben Kreaturen sind die man selber mal erstellt hat oder andere Leute online gestellt haben. 
So eine "Riesenkatze", die meine Frau mal mit dem Creator gemacht hat, war ein episches Vieh auf meinem Planeten und hat mich zwei mal gekillt.
Meiner Frau tats dann auch ein wenig leid 

Hat man davon, wenn man ein Vegi-Vieh macht, dass nur auf bezirzen aus ist und sich praktisch nicht verteidigen kann.
Allerdings lief ich am Ende mit drei anderen sozialen Wesen rum und "bekehrte" neu entdeckte Spezies.


----------



## MasterOD (4. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				KizViz am 04.09.2008 00:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin von den deutschen Wertungen etwas
> enttäuscht. Klar, 73% sind nicht schlecht, aber
> ich hätte etwas mehr erwartet.
> 
> ...



Wieso bist du enttäuscht, weil die deutsche Fachzeitschriften noch öfters auf Qualität als andere Zeitschriften achten.
Wenn du es noch nicht gespielt hast, kannst du ja auch eigentlich nicht beurteilen ob die Wertung gerechtfertigt ist.
Ich habe es noch nicht gespielt, werde es wahrscheinlich auch erstmal nicht, da schon die ganze Zeit an der Langzeitmotivation von Spore gezweifelt wurde, und jetzt anscheinend alle Befürchtungen wahr geworden sind.


----------



## patsche (4. September 2008)

*tatsächlich das gleiche scheme wie bei 'die sims'!*

vielen dank @ pc games, das spiel bleibt im regal, das mit der motivation kling für mich absolut plausible und auf sowas hab ich persönlich keinen bock, ich will spaß und keine schlaftablette.......50€ gespart juhu  -.-


----------



## KizViz (4. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				MasterOD am 04.09.2008 02:26 schrieb:
			
		

> KizViz am 04.09.2008 00:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du hast mich falsch verstanden. Ich bin nicht von den deutschen Fachzeitschriften und deren Wertungen enttäuscht, sondern vom Spiel. Es ist wohl klar, dass es einen Grund für diese Wertungen gibt. Die Metascore sagt aber etwas anderes. Und da ich gerade die finanziellen Mittel habe werde ich es mir zulegen.


----------



## Alf1507 (4. September 2008)

*AW:*

Ich habe den Test eben erst gelesen uns muss sagen das ich echt enttäuscht bin - nicht vom Spiel sondern vom Test. Bislang konnte ich mich weitestgehend auf die Tests der PC Games verlassen doch die Zeiten sind wohl leider auch vorbei. Die wenigen genannten positiven Punkte wirken da nur noch wie eine billige Alibifunktion damit das Spiel nicht *zu* schlecht wirkt. Zum Glück habe ich mir längst abgewöhnt mich auf Testberichte in Magazinen zu verlassen und bilde mir lieber selbst eine Meinung.


----------



## crappy (4. September 2008)

*AW:*

Ich kann die Meinung der PC Games Tester leider nur bestätigen. Hier wäre wesentlich mehr drin gewesen. Ab der vierten Spielphase hat das Spiel eigentlich nichts mehr mit dem vorherigen tun zu tun.
Die Kreatur spielt keine rolle mehr denn nun gibt es nur noch Panzer, Flugzeuge, Schiffe und ab der 5. Phase nur noch das Raumschiff.

Meine Lieblingsphase ist die 5. Die bietet den meißten Freiraum. Aber auch hier haperts an allen ecken. Dauernd muss man von einem Planeten zum anderen fliegen, angriffe abwehren und handel betreiben. Das alles recht umständlich und Zeitaufwändig.

Viele Features sind einfach nutzlos oder nicht zu ende gedacht worden.
Wenn es schon das Feature gibt, Kreaturen von fremden Planeten zu entführen und auf andere Planeten auszusetzen, dann sollten die sich wenigstens auf dem neuen Planeten ihr neues Dorf  aufbauen. Ich hätte ihnen gerne dabei zugeschaut und bei einem erneuten besuch des Planeten hätte ich gerne gesehen wie sie sich entwickelt haben.  Leider Fehlanzeige.

Mein Fazit: Viel Potential verschenkt, ich würde 70% geben


----------



## AMDSpider (4. September 2008)

*AW:*

Das Spiel sehr recht interessant aus, wegen der Evolution und der Ursuppe und dem ganzen biologischen Zeug. 
Vielleicht geb ich ihm ja doch eine Chance! Mal sehen, ob sich eine Demo finden lässt...


----------



## Stefan1981 (4. September 2008)

*AW:*

Naja das meiste musste sie doch raus lassen um genug für Add-On´s zu haben^^


----------



## Dyson (4. September 2008)

oh nur 73% und das trotz all der so geschätzten Inovation.
Nachdem EA wieder so ein gehype versucht hat rund um das Spiel, freuts mich irgendwie das es dann doch "wie erwartet" schlecht geworden ist.
(kann mich da glaube ich an eine Pressekonferenz erinnern wo wieder jede Menge blabla und euphorischer Applaus ohne Ende wahrzunehmen war...)

kein Wunder das Ihr die Dinger verschenken wollt.^^


----------



## Crazy-Ghost (4. September 2008)

ich hab mir vom spiel nie viel erhofft. sowas seh ich auf den ersten blick  gibts iwann ne demo?


----------



## ParaSucd (4. September 2008)

alles was hier bemängelt wird kommt denk ich mal per Addon, ich warte schon auf Spore H&M wo ich dann meine viecher mit Klamotten aufpeppen kann, oder Spore Urlaub wo man dann sein eigenes Ferienlager bauen kann oder Spore Ikea, denn jedes Lebewesen braucht ein Ikearegal!.....


----------



## PCG_Vader (4. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Alf1507 am 04.09.2008 03:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe den Test eben erst gelesen uns muss sagen das ich echt enttäuscht bin - nicht vom Spiel sondern vom Test. Bislang konnte ich mich weitestgehend auf die Tests der PC Games verlassen doch die Zeiten sind wohl leider auch vorbei. Die wenigen genannten positiven Punkte wirken da nur noch wie eine billige Alibifunktion damit das Spiel nicht *zu* schlecht wirkt. Zum Glück habe ich mir längst abgewöhnt mich auf Testberichte in Magazinen zu verlassen und bilde mir lieber selbst eine Meinung.



Selbst eine Meinung bilden kostet in diesem Fall aber 50€, da es den Titel dank Zwangsregistrierung nicht im Verleih gibt -   

Abgesehn davon würde ich mich wertungsmäßig etwas über dem Terst befinden, also so um die 76% - befürchte aber, das sich das mit zunehmender Spielzeit ändert und die Wertung sinkt, da die Unterschied zwischen den Kreaturen kaum der Rede wert sind. Außerdem ist grad der große Emotionsfaktor, den die Kreaturen reinbringen ab der Stammesphase am Verblassen, ab Phase 4 dann völlig weg, da man die eigene Kreatur kaum mehr sieht oder gar steuert.
Und ich identifiziere mich nunmal nicht mit einer Armada an Panzern, auch wenn ich sie selbst designt hab  

Im Endeffekt eine Enttäuschung, da die Idee und das Budget der Entwickler so ein unendlich geiles Spiel hergegeben hätten, dieser Titel hier sich aber im Endeffekt zu tief vor dem Sims'schen Massenmarkt verneigt und dabei echten Spielspaß und wahres Genie außen vor lässt  

mfg daffy


----------



## LukeShotgun (4. September 2008)

ParaSucd am 04.09.2008 07:26 schrieb:
			
		

> alles was hier bemängelt wird kommt denk ich mal per Addon, ich warte schon auf Spore H&M wo ich dann meine viecher mit Klamotten aufpeppen kann, oder Spore Urlaub wo man dann sein eigenes Ferienlager bauen kann oder Spore Ikea, denn jedes Lebewesen braucht ein Ikearegal!.....



das sind eigentlich nicht die dinge die bemängelt wurden ...

ich glaube nicht, dass das gameplay per addon geändert wird.


----------



## Vidaro (4. September 2008)

naja also hab grade auf ign die wertung gesehen die gaben ganze 8.8...

muss sagen habs auch schon gespielt und muss sagen die wertung hier ist schon ziemlich hart aber ok würde auch nur einen niedrigen 80er bereich geben also 80-82%

glaub das is das erste mal das deutsche magazine strenger bewerten wie amerikanische


----------



## Bonkic (4. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Stefan1981 am 04.09.2008 05:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja das meiste musste sie doch raus lassen um genug für Add-On´s zu haben^^



am grundsätzlichen spielablauf wird sich sicher auch mit dem -vielleicht kommenden- x-ten addon gar nix ändern.
die argumentation mit den, angeblich so hirnrissigen, sims-addons wird doch nur immer wieder wiederholt, weil sie so schön ins bild des bösen abzockerkonzerns ea passt.


----------



## Itstoolate (4. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Bonkic am 04.09.2008 10:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Stefan1981 am 04.09.2008 05:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



EA hat erst vor kurzem angekündigt, dass Spore in die Fußstapfen von die Sims treten wird. Ich vermute damit sind dutzende Addons gemeint.


----------



## darthZaki (4. September 2008)

Vidaro am 04.09.2008 09:50 schrieb:
			
		

> naja also hab grade auf ign die wertung gesehen die gaben ganze 8.8...



Naja die Wertungspolitik von ign.com ist mir sowieso unverständlich. Besonders kritisch sind die nicht. Ich meine 9.8 Punkte für Halo 2 spricht für sich oder? Nichts gegen Halo, aber da wundert mich eine Wertung im oberen 8er Bereich bei Spore gar nicht...


----------



## Mothman (4. September 2008)

Planet Heniel. Gegen Ende der zweiten Evolutionsphase.

Die aussschließlich fleischfressende Kreatur Klonkel begibt sich  - ausgestattet mit den besten Werkzeugen der bisherigen Evolutionsgeschichte - wie jeden Tag auf Raubzug. 
Im 4er Rudel fegen die Klonkels über die Planetoberfläche und fressen alles gnadenlos weg, was Fleisch auf den Knochen hat.
Mit seinen schnellen Füßen, seinen scharfen Beißwerkzeugen und seinem furchteinflößenden Wutschrei fühlt sich die Kreatur Klonkel schon jetzt als Alleinherrscher auf dem Planeten Heniel.

Doch dann geschieht Schreckliches. Ein Ungetüm, so groß, dass es in den Himmel ragt, mit Armen so stark und lang wie von Herkules. Das Ungetüm schnappt sich einfach einen der Klonkels, hebt es in die Luft und schleudert es in hohem Bogen von sich weg. Die überlebenden Klonkels versuchen die Kreatur zu attackieren...doch die Angrife prallen scheinbar alle ab. Das Ungetüm ist so groß und dick, dass man schon weit weg gehen muss, um es in Gänze zu betrachten. BÄM!! (  ) Ein kraftvoller Hieb und das Klonkel-Rudel war nur noch zu zweit. Der getroffene Klonkel fliegt meterweit und prallt schließlich tötlich verletzt gegen einen Baum. Die Klonkels stoßen panisch Verbündetenrufe aus. Doch die Klonkels sind in ihrem Jagdfieber und in ihrer Gier nach Fleisch zu weit von ihrem Heimatnest abgekommen. Hilfe ist nicht in Sicht. Außerdem würde man wohl 100 der stärksten Klonkels brauchen, um dieses Ungetüm zu Fall zu bringen. Einige umherstehende andere Kreaturen kreischen und fliehen in Panik, als sie das Ungetüm und die toten Klonkels sehen. 
Mit einem lauten Schrei und einem entsetzlichen Knacken wird das Leben des dritten Klonkel beendet. Nur der Rudel-Führer der Klonkels ist noch am Leben und sieht nun seine einzige Chance in der Flucht. 
Hals über Kopf rennt der Klonkel auf einen Hügel, in der Hoffnung, dass das Ungetüm nicht folgen kann. Doch das Ungetüm wendet sich dem Klonkel zu. Für einen Schritt des Ungetüms muss der Klonkel 20 machen. Wenn das Ungetüm sich erstmal sein Opfer ausgesucht hat, gibt es scheinbar kein Entkommen.
Dann ein Zeichen des Gottes Maxis: Ein unbedarftes großes Rudel der Kreatur "Bobbelkopp" - ein fetter, friedlicher Pflanzenfresser - betritt die Szenerie. Dumm und ohne Gefahreninstinkt hat es die Gruppe Bobbelkopps tatsächlich geschafft, sich zur wahrscheinlich gefährlichsten und größten Kreatur des gesamten Planeten zu grasen. 
Sogleich wendet sich das wütende Ungetüm den Bobbelkopps zu und beginnt mit seinem bestialischen Mahl. Für den Klonkel ist das natürlich die Gelegenheit sich aus dem Staub zu machen. 
Verletzt, gedemütigt und müde ABER am Leben kehrt der Klonkel schließlich in sein Heimatnest zurück. Das nächste Mal würde er besser aufpassen...das schwört er sich.



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
basierend auf echten Erlebnissen mit dem Spiel Spore

Zur Erklärung:
Das Ungetüm war eine Kreatur, die ich selber -  vor Ewigkeiten - mit dem Labor erschaffen hatte. Ich habe schon garnicht mehr an die gedacht. Die habe ich mal aus Spaß gemacht. Die ist so groß, dass sie nicht auf den ganzen Bildschirm passt, hat 800 Lebenspunkte und extreme Angriffskraft.
Und zu meiner Überraschung tauchte diese Kreatur auf einmal auf meinem Planeten auf und wütete dort  herum. Das war ein lustiges Erlebnis und passte fast so perfekt, als ob  es geskriptet war.


----------



## Dyson (4. September 2008)

Mothman am 04.09.2008 10:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Planet Heniel. Gegen Ende der zweiten Evolutionsphase.
> 
> Die aussschließlich fleischfressende Kreatur Klonkel begibt sich  - ausgestattet mit den besten Werkzeugen der bisherigen Evolutionsgeschichte - wie jeden Tag auf Raubzug.
> Im 4er Rudel fegen die Klonkels über die Planetoberfläche und fressen alles gnadenlos weg, was Fleisch auf den Knochen hat.
> ...



Gibts zufällig ne Zusammenfassung?


----------



## Mothman (4. September 2008)

Dyson am 04.09.2008 10:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Gibts zufällig ne Zusammenfassung?


Ja: Spore ist funky.


----------



## sickBoy82 (4. September 2008)

darthZaki am 04.09.2008 10:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Vidaro am 04.09.2008 09:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na ja, wie bei allen Medien hängt viel von der Haltung des Testers ab, IGNhat auch einige Ausreiser nach oben, aber allgemein sind sie schon recht kritisch und schreiben sehr fundierte Reviews, ich erinnere an 3.4 für Alone in the Dark!


----------



## DarkWanderer (4. September 2008)

Aaaalso,

ich gehöre zu den Menschen, die auf die Meinung anderer und auf Testberichten zu Spielen genau GARNIX geben! Aus Prinzip bilde ich mir meine eigene Meinung und mache mir mein eigenes Bild, denn nur ich selbst kann entscheiden, ob mir das Spiel gefällt.

Was Spore angeht so muss ich sagen, das ich total Positiv überrascht bin. Die Grafik ist durchweg ausreichend, die Steuerung und Bedieung intuitiv und sehr leicht erlernbar. Das Spiel gefält und macht Spass und aktuell würde ich dem Spiel sogar die Chance auf Langzeitmotivation zusprechen.

Daher mein Tipp an Euch, schaut es euch selbvst an und macht euch euer Bild. Niemand hier oder sonstwo aknn euch sagen, ob das Spiel euch gefällt, das könnt nur ihr selbst 

DarkWanderer


----------



## Aithir (4. September 2008)

Ich denke, ich warte bis Spore seinen Kopierschutz und seine Aktivierung offiziell los ist..
(Ist ja ala Mass Effect auch schon wieder gecrackt 
und als Download zu haben) Selbst, wenn die nicht wären, würde ich es doch wirklich erst mal antesten wollen, bevor ich mir Gedanken machen würde ob Spore mir  fast 55€ wert ist.


----------



## Caravaggio (4. September 2008)

Zur Zeit sind's bei Metacritic 88 (10 Tests, allerdings ist der von der PCG nicht dabei).

Ich konnte das Spiel bislang nicht spielen, es scheint so seine Schwächen zu haben, aber 73 find ich doch ein wenig frech. Leider kann man in der PCG-Datenbank nicht nach Wertungen suchen, ich wette man fände so einige Schrotti-Spiele, die auch 73 bekommen haben.

Dass einige Forumsteilnehmer hier so über die schlechte Wertung jubeln hat doch ganz plausible Gründe:

- es ist von EA herausgebracht und das sind Verbrecher
- es ist von Maxis gemacht und die machen auch die Sims ("Spiel für Mädchen und Homosexuelle")
- es hat keine Grafik, mit der man als Hardware-Poser angeben kann
- es sind keine Eingeweide zu sehen
- die PCG muss nach einigen vorherigen Wertungs-Desastern (Gothic 3 u. a.) ihre Unabhängigkeit beweisen und ein Exempel statuieren


----------



## Lisi87 (4. September 2008)

Die Ankündigung auf der Motivationskurve sagt ja schon alles: "Der Nachtest wirds zeigen..."

Mit (mehr als) einem Wort: Wir spielen bloß einen Teil eines Spieles und bewerten diesen erstmal getrennt vom Rest. Wenn sich dann alle wundern und der Name PCG rund um den Globus ein paar mal gefallen ist, korrigieren wirs wieder nach oben und stehen trotzdem gut da. Meine Frage: Seit wann macht man denn das so, dass man ein Spiel 14 Stunden (und 15 Minuten, ja wir nehmens genau bei der PCG) testet und dann einen unvollständigen Test abgibt? Mülltonnen-Journalismus vom Feinsten.

Für eine schlüssige Begründung der verhältnismäßig zu anderen Titeln doch extrem niedrigen Wertung (sry, aber 73/100 IST wenig für einen potentiellen Blockbuster) hats dann nicht mehr gereicht. Die Kritikpunkte scheinen mir nämlich eher willkürlich und nebulos als fundiert zu sein.

Hier mal mein Test zu Mass Effect ala PCG: Die Nebenmissionen der verschiedenen Sonnensysteme sind leider sehr ähnlich und auf Dauer monoton, die spielerisch völlig nutzlose (!) Galaxiekarte gibt den lieblosen Quests den Rest - ich vergebe daher für Masseffect 60%. Im ersten Nachtest werde ich dann das Skillsystem mit in die Wertung einbeziehen, im Zweiten die Graphik, im dritten usw...

- bloß gut das EA das Creature Lab getrennt released hat, denn das hat ja laut PCG Motivationskurve 90-95% erhalten, da kann ich ja beruhigt zugreifen - am Ende hätte ich noch das ganze Spiel gekauft und weniger Spaß gehabt als mit dem Editor alleine. Nochmal Schwein gehabt. Danke PCG!

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Mir drängt sich das Gefühl auf, dass PCG sich mit diesem Review mal eben international ins Gespräch bringen wollte - sowas ist immer gut für die Aktien des Mutterkonzerns, wenn der Bekanntheitsgrad einer Marke steigt...

Ich hol mir das Spiel heute trotzdem, denn bis auf die beiden Ausreißer in der "-presse" und wir vermeiden hier bewusst den Zusatz "Fach-", namentlich PCG und GS aus Deutschland wird das Spiel durchweg als gut (meta =8 gewertet. Auch von den Usern (und das zählt ohnehin mehr).

Mal sehen ob ich meine Meinung zu diesem Test bestätigen kann, wenn ichs die nächsten Tage selbst gespielt hab. Aber das ausgerechnet die PCG mal ehrliche Reviews abgibt, das würde mich schon sehr überraschen.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (4. September 2008)

Caravaggio am 04.09.2008 12:28 schrieb:
			
		

> - die PCG muss nach einigen vorherigen Wertungs-Desastern (Gothic 3 u. a.) ihre Unabhängigkeit beweisen und ein Exempel statuieren


Die ganze Zeit heißt es, wir würden zu hohe Wertungen vergeben. Nun ist da mal eine niedrige Wertung, die - wie ich meine - völlig fair ist, und schon passt's wieder nicht. Leute, was denn nun?



> Mit (mehr als) einem Wort: Wir spielen bloß einen Teil eines Spieles und bewerten diesen erstmal getrennt vom Rest. Wenn sich dann alle wundern und der Name PCG rund um den Globus ein paar mal gefallen ist, korrigieren wirs wieder nach oben und stehen trotzdem gut da. Meine Frage: Seit wann macht man denn das so, dass man ein Spiel 14 Stunden (und 15 Minuten, ja wir nehmens genau bei der PCG) testet und dann einen unvollständigen Test abgibt? Mülltonnen-Journalismus vom Feinsten.


Der Test war nicht unvollständig. 15 Stunden sind - ich erschüttere hier dein Weltbild nur ungern - eine lange Spielzeit für so manche Redaktion da draußen, das kann ich Dir sagen. Für uns war durch die Heftproduktion einfach nicht mehr machbar. Aber wir hätten nie eine finale Wertung abgegeben, wenn wir nicht davon überzeugt gewesen wären, genügend Zeit in das Spiel investiert zu haben. Mein Nachtest bestätigt mir das. 



> Für eine schlüssige Begründung der verhältnismäßig zu anderen Titeln doch extrem niedrigen Wertung (sry, aber 73/100 IST wenig für einen potentiellen Blockbuster) hats dann nicht mehr gereicht. Die Kritikpunkte scheinen mir nämlich eher willkürlich und nebulos als fundiert zu sein.


Nur weil es ein "Blockbuster" ist, heißt das nicht, dass es auch gut ist. Wenn Dir die Kritikpunkte willkürlich erscheinen, hast Du offensichtlich noch nicht allzu viel Zeit in den Foren verbracht - da wirst Du jede Menge Kommentare von Spore-Käufern finden, die meine Meinung bestätigen. 


> Hier mal mein Test zu Mass Effect ala PCG: Die Nebenmissionen der verschiedenen Sonnensysteme sind leider sehr ähnlich und auf Dauer monoton, die spielerisch völlig nutzlose (!) Galaxiekarte gibt den lieblosen Quests den Rest - ich vergebe daher für Masseffect 60%. Im ersten Nachtest werde ich dann das Skillsystem mit in die Wertung einbeziehen, im Zweiten die Graphik, im dritten usw...


Hallo??? Realitätskontrolle? Völlig unsinniger Vergleich, der eigentlich nicht weiter kommentiert werden müsste. 



> - bloß gut das EA das Creature Lab getrennt released hat, denn das hat ja laut PCG Motivationskurve 90-95% erhalten, da kann ich ja beruhigt zugreifen - am Ende hätte ich noch das ganze Spiel gekauft und weniger Spaß gehabt als mit dem Editor alleine. Nochmal Schwein gehabt. Danke PCG!


Der Editor ist genial, das Spiel eben nicht. Wo liegt das Problem? 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


> Mir drängt sich das Gefühl auf, dass PCG sich mit diesem Review mal eben international ins Gespräch bringen wollte - sowas ist immer gut für die Aktien des Mutterkonzerns, wenn der Bekanntheitsgrad einer Marke steigt...


Verzeihung, das ist einfach dummes Geschwätz ohne jede Grundlage. Falls Du einfach nur schlechte Laune hast, bitte, tob Dich ruhig aus. 



> Ich hol mir das Spiel heute trotzdem, denn bis auf die beiden Ausreißer in der "-presse" und wir vermeiden hier bewusst den Zusatz "Fach-", namentlich PCG und GS aus Deutschland wird das Spiel durchweg als gut (meta =8 gewertet. Auch von den Usern (und das zählt ohnehin mehr).


Die guten User-Wertungen a) müsste ich erst mal sehen und b) basieren auf kaum mehr als einigen Spielstunden. Und ich dachte, das stößt Dir so sauer auf, wenn man "nur" 15 Stunden lang testet? 



> Mal sehen ob ich meine Meinung zu diesem Test bestätigen kann, wenn ichs die nächsten Tage selbst gespielt hab. Aber das ausgerechnet die PCG mal ehrliche Reviews abgibt, das würde mich schon sehr überraschen.


Mit anderen Worten: Skepsis (PCG ist unehrlich) über Verstand (Wertung kritisieren, ohne das Spiel zu kennen).


----------



## Lion2k7 (4. September 2008)

Ich denke die Wetung ist gerecht ^^


----------



## Boesor (4. September 2008)

Aithir am 04.09.2008 12:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Selbst, wenn die nicht wären, würde ich es doch wirklich erst mal antesten wollen, bevor ich mir Gedanken machen würde ob Spore mir  fast 55€ wert ist.



Alternativ kannste es dir auch für 44€ bei Saturn holen (oder halt Tiefpreisgarantie bei Amazon)


----------



## Dr-Colossus (4. September 2008)

Wenns ohne Tiefgang ist habense wohl recht...nur weils überall gehypt wird muss es lange nix taugen!!!

Soll dann jeder selbst für sich rausfinden.


----------



## Lisi87 (4. September 2008)

FelixSchuetz am 04.09.2008 12:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Die ganze Zeit heißt es, wir würden zu hohe Wertungen vergeben. Nun ist da mal eine niedrige Wertung, die - wie ich meine - völlig fair ist, und schon passt's wieder nicht. Leute, was denn nun?



Ganz einfach: Es fehlt ein konsequentes Wertungsregime bei eurem Magazin.



			
				FelixSchuetz schrieb:
			
		

> Der Test war nicht unvollständig. 15 Stunden sind - ich erschüttere hier dein Weltbild nur ungern - eine lange Spielzeit für so manche Redaktion da draußen, das kann ich Dir sagen. Für uns war durch die Heftproduktion einfach nicht mehr machbar. Aber wir hätten nie eine finale Wertung abgegeben, wenn wir nicht davon überzeugt gewesen wären, genügend Zeit in das Spiel investiert zu haben. Mein Nachtest bestätigt mir das.



Schön für dich, IGN hat zB 50 Std investiert. Nur mal so nebenbei. (Aber vermutlich können das nur die reichen Amis nicht die armen Reds von PCG aus dem Entwicklungsland Deutschland, wo für jedes Game nur einige wenige Minuten übrigbleiben, weil der Strom so teuer ist...)



> Nur weil es ein "Blockbuster" ist, heißt das nicht, dass es auch gut ist. Wenn Dir die Kritikpunkte willkürlich erscheinen, hast Du offensichtlich noch nicht allzu viel Zeit in den Foren verbracht - da wirst Du jede Menge Kommentare von Spore-Käufern finden, die meine Meinung bestätigen.



Ich habe nie gesagt das Spore gut ist, es scheint mir nur der auffallende Widerspruch zu zu 90% der Weltpresse etwas wagemutig für die sonst so anspruchslose PCG. In den Foren gibts auch viele die sagen es ist gut...



> Hallo??? Realitätskontrolle? Völlig unsinniger Vergleich, der eigentlich nicht weiter kommentiert werden müsste.


Das war ein überzeichneter Gag, bitte hier keine Wortglauberei betreiben.



> Der Editor ist genial, das Spiel eben nicht. Wo liegt das Problem?


 
Naja wie kann den etwas Geniales  im  mit einigen dazuprogrammierten Extra Features die nicht so gut sind dann auf einmal nur 73% Spaß machen, wo doch das wichtigtse "geniale" ohnehin enthalen ist.



> Verzeihung, das ist einfach dummes Geschwätz ohne jede Grundlage. Falls Du einfach nur schlechte Laune hast, bitte, tob Dich ruhig aus.


Ja vielleicht hab ich euer Marketing-Talent auch überschätzt, kann gut sein. Aber du glaubst doch nicht das die Sache für mich jetzt erledigt ist nur weil du das bestreitest? Wer würde das schon zugeben...



> Die guten User-Wertungen a) müsste ich erst mal sehen und b) basieren auf kaum mehr als einigen Spielstunden. Und ich dachte, das stößt Dir so sauer auf, wenn man "nur" 15 Stunden lang testet?


1.Recherche für die nachlässige PCG Redaktion ist nicht mein Job. 
2.Man kann an ein Leserreview nicht dieselben Ansprüche stellen wie an professionelle Printmedien - ein Umstand den die PCG bei der Auswahl ihrer Redakteure offensichtlich nicht genügend würdigt.



> Mit anderen Worten: Skepsis (PCG ist unehrlich) über Verstand (Wertung kritisieren, ohne das Spiel zu kennen).



Falsch: Skepsis aus langjähriger Erfahrung.
 Zum Rest gibt es nur 2 Möglichkeiten aus meiner Sicht: a) PCG ist unehrlich. b) PCG hat qualitative Probleme in Sachen Spielekritik.

Vielleicht ists auch eine Mischung aus beidem oder ich irre mich, alles ist möglich. Am Ende habe ich vielleicht Geschmacksverwirrung, wer kanns schon sagen. Muss jeder selbst entscheiden.


----------



## Boesor (4. September 2008)

Lisi87 am 04.09.2008 13:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht ists auch eine Mischung aus beidem oder ich irre mich, alles ist möglich. Am Ende habe ich vielleicht Geschmacksverwirrung, wer kanns schon sagen. Muss jeder selbst entscheiden.



Vielleicht ist "Geschmack" auch nicht so einheitlich wie du es in deinem "Wertungsregime" gerne hättest.?  Vielleicht darf man nicht nur auf die Zahl starren?
Vielleicht muss man den eigenen Denkapparat anwerfen und selbst bewerten, welche Features man wichtig und welche unwichtig findet.?


----------



## thor2101 (4. September 2008)

Jetzt muss ich auch mal was sagen! PCG ist für mich kein EA. PCG ist für mich keine geldgeile Maschine, die nur Aufmerksamkeit in der internationalen Fach(!)presse sucht. PCG ist für mich einfach eine zuverlässige glaubwürdige Zeitschrift. Ich ziehe sie allen anderen Spielezeitschriften vor. Deshalb glaube ich diesem Test. Es geht glaube ich nicht um ein Exampel, es geht viel mehr darum, den Unmut unbewusst in einem Test einfliessen zu lassen, wenn ein Spiel einem Hype nicht gerecht wird und daher ein wenig Enttäuschung mitschwingt. Ich kann mir das mit Spore sehr gut so vorstellen. Riesige Erkundungsmöglichkeiten, viele möglichkeiten die eigenen Kreatur zu gestalten aber im Endeffekt... langweilig, eintönig. 9 Gebäude hier, 6 Hütten da, das klingt in der Tat nicht viel. Und wenn es in Phase 5 nichtmal Auswirkungen hat, was für eine Kreatur man gestaltet hat, ja dann.... was soll dann das ganze Kreaturkreieren?
Deshalb: Gut so PCG. Bitte seid genauso knallhart zu allen anderen Games!


----------



## crackajack (4. September 2008)

Lisi87 am 04.09.2008 13:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Schön für dich, IGN hat zB 50 Std investiert. Nur mal so nebenbei. (Aber vermutlich können das nur die reichen Amis nicht die armen Reds von PCG aus dem Entwicklungsland Deutschland, wo für jedes Game nur einige wenige Minuten übrigbleiben, weil der Strom so teuer ist...)


IGN hatte keinen Redaktionsschluss für eine Printausgabe.  


_________________

Ansonsten wieder mal lächerlich wie sich einige an der Wertung festkrallen und bei 73% schon den Untergang des Abendlandes kommen sehen.

Ich hab mir schon Titel im 60er-Bereich gekauft, die mir Spass bereiteten. Was soll also der Zirkus?
Lest den Text, akzeptiert des Redakteurs Meinung, ignoriert die Wertung, ignoriert auch neg. Punkte die euch selber egal sind, von mir aus schlagt dann halt was auf die Wertung rauf, wenn ihr ohne nicht leben könnt, aber nehmt die Zahl bitte nicht so ernst. Den Text kritisieren, wenn etwas unkalr rüberkommt oder unzureichend behandelt wurde, ok, aber die Zahl ist doch keine Aufregung wert.


----------



## McDrake (4. September 2008)

crackajack am 04.09.2008 13:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab mir schon Titel im 60er-Bereich gekauft, die mir Spass bereiteten. Was soll also der Zirkus?


Genau so ists doch.
Ich hätt es mir so oder so gekauft. 
Und man muss keine angst haben. Das Teil verkauft sich heut wie warme Brötchen.
Die CE erstaunlicherweise öfters als die normale Version.


----------



## bumi (4. September 2008)

crackajack am 04.09.2008 13:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Ansonsten wieder mal lächerlich wie sich einige an der Wertung festkrallen und bei 73% schon den Untergang des Abendlandes kommen sehen.


Seh ich ähnlich - ich hab mehrere Spiele im Regal stehen, die mit Wertungen zwischen 70 - 80% "abgespeist" wurden... z.b. The Suffering oder Freedom Fighters. Ein Black & White hingegen bekam um die 90% spendiert, da es ja anscheinend so genial sei... Fazit: Black & White landete nach rund 4-5 Spielstunden in der Ecke (wo es seitdem verstaubt), während ich die anderen beiden Titel durchgespielt hab. Sogar mehrmals.

73% sind bei weitem keine schlechte Wertung, ausserdem hat der Redakteur ganz klar begründet warum er Punkte abzieht. Und wenn nach 15 Stunden zocken nichts gescheites mehr kommt, dann reichen auch 15 Stunden um ein Resumée zu ziehen.
Irgendwo wurde hier etwas erwähnt wie "der Editor war genial, ist auch im Hauptspiel enthalten - wie kann's dann nicht mehr genial sein?!" .. ist doch logisch: der Editor ist eben nur ein Editor und kein wirklicher Bestandteil des Spiels. Das Erschaffen der Kreaturen nimmt scheinbar höchstens 30-60 minuten in Anspruch, was bei einem Vollpreisspiel nur einen sehr kleinen teil ausmacht. Wenn der Editor eines Spiels also mehr Spass macht als das eigentliche Spiel ansich, woran könnte das dann wohl liegen? Ganz bestimmt nicht am testenden Redakteur   

Es wurde hier auch schon erläutert, dass selbst ein "Blockbuster" wie Spore mal nicht gut abschneiden kann. Soll vorkommen und find ich auch gut so. Nicht jedes zur unendlichkeit gehypte Spiel muss zwingend eine Wertung zwischen 90 und 95% einheimsen. Und nicht nur 90er-Spiele sind spielenswert.

Ich find die Diskussion irgendwie lächerlich, aber zugleich auch sehr amüsant. Wenn jemand das Gefühl hat dass andere Magazine eben "besser" bewerten/testen, dann soll er eben jene Magazine lesen und sich in deren Foren austoben - sich hier jedoch unentwegt über die Spielspasswertung auszulassen, bloss weil man anderer Meinung ist (ohne das Spiel überhaupt gespielt zu haben!), ist absolut schwachsinnig.

Nicht zuletzt wäre ein etwas freundlicherer Diskussionsstil durchaus angebracht. nur weil jemand anderer Meinung ist, ist dieser nicht dumm oder doof, oder ein böser Mensch


----------



## DocX (4. September 2008)

Lisi87 am 04.09.2008 13:22 schrieb:
			
		

> bla bla bla



Gamestar vergibt 79, Gameswelt 75 %. Es scheint als hätte sich ganz Deutschland gegen Spore verschworen. Schon man daran gedacht, dass jede Review aus jedem Land subjektiv ist? Nur weil dir das Spiel gefällt, ist die Wertung von PC Games falsch?
Was ist mit den Usern, die in den Kommentaren geschrieben haben, dass die Wertung so passt?
Da kann man nur den Kopf schütteln.


----------



## CAPTAIN-CAPSLOCK (4. September 2008)

Lisi87 am 04.09.2008 13:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Schön für dich, IGN hat zB 50 Std investiert. Nur mal so nebenbei. (Aber vermutlich können das nur die reichen Amis nicht die armen Reds von PCG aus dem Entwicklungsland Deutschland, wo für jedes Game nur einige wenige Minuten übrigbleiben, weil der Strom so teuer ist...)
> [...]
> Ich habe nie gesagt das Spore gut ist, es scheint mir nur der auffallende Widerspruch zu zu 90% der Weltpresse etwas wagemutig für die sonst so anspruchslose PCG. In den Foren gibts auch viele die sagen es ist gut...


Da zitiere ich doch mal die erwähnten Leute von IGN:
"While Spore is an amazing product, it's just not quite an amazing game. I can't help but feel that Spore is ambitious and memorable, but I also admit that, save for the cool Space Stage, there's not a lot of depth here. Rookie gamers are going to feel at home here, but veteran gamers may feel like they need more."
Klingt mir nach ähnlichen Kritikpunkten, die anders gewertet bzw. gewichtet wurden.


----------



## McDrake (4. September 2008)

DocX am 04.09.2008 14:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Lisi87 am 04.09.2008 13:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He.
79% sind beinahe 80% und ab 80% ist ein Spiel erst gut.
So sehens die meisten.. leider.
Auch ein Spiel mit 70% kann Spass machen.
Meine aktuellen Beispiele
Too Human (360) bekam im Schnitt grade mal nen Schnitt von 69%.
Ich spiels grad zum zweiten mal durch 
 Viking: Battle for Asgard  (auch 360)
Schnitt von knappen 70%.
Ich habs durchgespielt.


----------



## Nodhead (4. September 2008)

Ich hatte grad 2h das Vergnügen bei nem Kumpel mit Spore. Spielt sich als wenn sie von jedem Maxis Spiel 5% reingeschniten hätten, aber nichts richtig. 60% fürs Spiel und ein 10% Bonus für die Editoren, da an dort wirklich Tage mit verballern kann, aber am Ende es keinen Unterschied macht, was man da gebaut hat. Ansonsten hoch repetitiv in Phase 5 mit Achievementsystem, was dann zusätzliche Teile freischaltet. Ohne den Editor wäre es ein total durchnittliches Spiel, was kaum einer kaufen würde.

Was es nicht gibt und wirklich fehlt:

Manager für die Infrastruktur, die immer wieder genau gleich aufgebaut werden muss.
Universumshändler, der für ne kleine Steuer die später dutzenden Planeten versorgt.
Marktübersichtsliste mit einer Preisliste, wo man was billig bekomm oder teuer verkauft.
Einfluss des Designs auf das Raumschiff.

Es ist nicht schlecht, aber auch nicht gut in meinen Augen. Es ist anders, aber daran gewöhnt man sich sehr schnell, danach ist es ein reiner grinder. Kolonie setzen, terraformen, ausbauen, repeat.
In diesem Sinne kann ich PCGames nur zustimmen, vielleicht wollen Konsoleros sowas, für den PC ist das Spiel aber recht halbherzig und kann in den einzelnen Elementen wie RTS (Supcom) oder Aufbau (Civ) und Spacebuild/trade (X) nicht gegen die Genregrößen im geringsten anstinken.


----------



## magelheis (4. September 2008)

Der Test geht schon in Ordnung. Trotz aller oberflächlichen Innovation ist das eigentliche gameplay leider mangelhaft und schon nach wenigen Stunden langweilig. Ähnlich wie bei City of Heroes/Villains ist der Editor der beste und auf Dauer eben auch einzig interessante Teil des Spiels.

Schade, da war mehr drin.


----------



## Worrel (4. September 2008)

Lisi87 am 04.09.2008 13:22 schrieb:
			
		

> FelixSchuetz am 04.09.2008 12:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ganz einfach:
Für 10€ bietet der Editor genug Spielspaß.
Es kommt allerdings auch keine Minute Langeweile auf.

Für ~50€ bietet (jetzt mal theoretisch angenommen) Spore 0% mehr Spielspaß (wie gesagt, im Moment mal nur theoretisch).

Das hieße dann, daß du 40€ für nix und wieder nix und einige Stunden Langeweile aus dem Fenster geworfen hättest, während du eben mit dem Kreatureneditor alleine keine Langeweile hättest, da die langweiligen Teile ja gar nicht darin vorkämen.

Und so wäre denn letztendlich der Faktor *Spielspaß pro €* bei Spore deutlich geringer gegenüber dem Kreaturenlabor.

Es ist also durchaus möglich, etwas geniales durch Verabreichung von "Bonusmaterial" derart zu verwässern, daß es schlechter wird als das Ursprungsprodukt.


----------



## DocX (4. September 2008)

McDrake am 04.09.2008 14:37 schrieb:
			
		

> DocX am 04.09.2008 14:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da spricht auch nichts dagegen, dass ein Spiel mit einer 70er oder 80er Wertung auch Spaß macht. Es sollte nur darstellen, dass nicht nur die PC Games unter dem 80er Bereich geblieben ist, da sich die zitierte über die Wertung so beschwert hat.


----------



## Shallile (4. September 2008)

CAPTAIN-CAPSLOCK am 04.09.2008 14:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Lisi87 am 04.09.2008 13:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dieses Zitat widerspiegelt genau den Eindruck, den ich von den Gameplay-Videos bekommen habe.  Deshalb werde ich mir Spore auch nicht kaufen.

Die grosse Diskrepanz zwischen den deutschen und den internationalen Magazinen ist jedoch schon erstaunlich. Doch dieses bashing wegen ein paar Prozentzahlen ist doch absolut unnötig. Ich vermute, dass die anderen Tester die Kritikpunkte einfach nicht als so gravierend oder das Spiel aus einer anderen Perspektive betrachtet haben. Letztendlich ist doch aber eine Bewertung immer auch subjektiv.


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. September 2008)

Alleine schon wegen der Aktivierung und den nur 3 Installationen müsste es eigentlich schon eine Abwertung geben, eine Frechheit die seinesgleichen sucht. Da wird nur der ehrliche Käufer drangsaliert und gegen Raubkopierer bringt es NULL: http://www.game7.de/pc/2247-spore/news/n089482341.php

Noch was zum Thema Wertungen: Eine Wertung von 73 ist nichts schlechtes, sondern eine Wertung im 70er Bereich bedeutet, dass es noch ein gutes Spiel ist, aber nur für Fans des Genres. Also alle Spieler die das Genre mögen, werden auch an dem Spiel gefallen finden und wer eben nicht Fan des Genres ist, sollte es eben gegebenenfalls probespielen. Nichts anderes bedeutet diese Wertung.

Ich hab mir heute auch mal das Heft der Konkurrenz geholt und die sehen das da eigentlich ähnlich. Sie sagen auch, als Baukasten gut, aber als Spiel sehr durchwachsen.
Weiterhin haben die Redakteure dort eine interessante Frage in den Raum geworfen:
"Verdient ein Simpelspiel eine hohe Wertung, nur weil es kreativ ist?"

Sie meinen damit, sollen sie ein Spiel nur in den Himmel heben, weil es innovativ ist, aber ansonsten viele Schwächen hat? Ich sage nein, denn was bringt die ganze Innovation, wenn kein tolles Spiel heraus springt? Nur durch Innovation entsteht kein Spielspaß.


----------



## Lisi87 (4. September 2008)

---------------------------------------------
Nochmal in der Zusammenfassung, da es einige missverstanden haben: Ich sage nicht, dass Spore unbedingt mehr als 73% verdient hat. Ich äußere lediglich Besorgnis angesichts der zahlreichen andersläufigen Meinungen, das hier ein Titel unter Wert verkauft wird. Nicht die Wertung an sich kritisiere ich, sondern die Wertungspolitik dieses Magazins! Die ist mehr als inkonsequent, Meinungssubjektivität hin oder her.
--------------------------------------------
Zu einigen Posts:

Ihr legt ja viel Wert auf Meinung, dann bitteschön: Es ist meine Meinung, dass ich mich über das Wertungsmaterial der PCG aufregen kann und will, vor allem dann wenn sie wiedermal augenscheinlich danebenliegen. Ergo rege ich mich schonmal vorsorglich auf, solange der Thread noch gelesen wird... in einer Woche schaut hier nämlich keiner rein. Hat mit Untergang des Abendlandes nichts zu tun...

Wenn das alles so unwichtig ist, so muss die Frage erlaubt sein, wo liegt die Daseinsberechtigung von Prozentwertungen und Spielemagazinen im Allgemeinen? Was macht ihr hier, warum diskutiert ihr über meine Kritik am Wertungssystem. Wenn die Wertung irrelevant ist müss es auch die Kritik an der Wertungshöhe sein - oder ist es euch wichtig, dass keiner was sagt GEGEN die Wertung... nur verstehe ich das nicht ganz.

IGN hat in meinen Augen mit einer 8.8 gut gewertet für das was sie ausgeführt haben. Der Grundton kommt nicht halb so negativ rüber wie PCG. Man gesteht Innovation zu und lässt sie in die Wertung einfließen... mutmaßlich (aber wiedermal) ganz anders PCG: Weil das Spiel nicht dem Hype entspricht, (den man selbst mitkonstruiert hat!) gibt man 73% und macht es für Leute die die Wertungen als Kaufempfehlung nehmen uninteressant. 0815 Ware wie Crysis wird dagegen mit 94% igem "Kaufzwang" ausgestattet. Das sind sachliche Ungleichbehandlungen, die in meinen Augen auf mangelndes Verständnis der Materie hinweisen. Grund dafür ist der einzelne Redakteur, gesamtverantwortlich ist die PCG.

Aber bitte PCG, ich bin schon gespannt, ob 1.die Wertungen auch in Hinkunft so rigoros ausfallen 2.Ob der Test der PCG der Wahrheit (Davon gibts nur eine) entspricht oder eher der der internationalen Konkurrenz - man darf freudiger Erwartung sein. Ich geh jetzt einkaufen, wenn PCG behalten sollte bin ich mir nicht zu fein, das hier reinzuschreiben.

Das der Preis Einfluss hat auf die Wertung hatte ich übrigens gar nicht bedacht - da muss ich demnächst ein Rundschreiben verfassen, weil dann müssen Titel die auf mehreren Plattformen veröffentlicht werden natürlich unterschiedlich bewertet werden: PS3 Version 80% --->PC Version 98%, weil PS3 ist ja teurer, was wiederum die Wertung drückt. Oder muss ich die Hardwarekosten auch noch berücksichtigen? Macht es einen Unterschied wieviel ich verdiene? öhm muss ich das BIP berücksichtigen, ist vielleicht daraus die Wertungsdifferenz D<-->Welt zu erklären?

Die persönliche Wertschätzung für Wertungen ist übrigens auch eine Meinung, was gibt euch also das recht über jemanden zu urteilen, der sagt alles unter 80% kauf ich mir nicht! Ist das etwa keine legitime Meinung? Ihr (alle die mich bis jetzt ziteirt haben) seid in meinen Augen genauso inkonsequent wie PCG.

muss jetzt Arbeit, tschö


----------



## crackajack (4. September 2008)

Lisi87 am 04.09.2008 15:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn das alles so unwichtig ist, so muss die Frage erlaubt sein, wo liegt die Daseinsberechtigung von Prozentwertungen und Spielemagazinen im Allgemeinen?


(Angeblich) würden Redis gerne drauf verzichten. (auf Wertungen, nicht auf die Mags^^)
Die Leser aber nicht. Streitet sich ohne nämlich nicht so "effektiv"....
Mags sind zum Lesen da...  genauso wie Online-mags oder Onlinelesertests... zur Bildung oder Erweiterung der eigenen Meinung zu einem Spiel das man eben noch nicht selber spielen konnte. usw. usf.



> Das sind sachliche Ungleichbehandlungen, die in meinen Augen auf mangelndes Verständnis der Materie hinweisen. Grund dafür ist der einzelne Redakteur, gesamtverantwortlich ist die PCG.


ok, hier muss der Leser eben wissen welchem Redaktuer er vertrauen kann.
vertrauen = seine eigene Meinung wiederfinden oder sich daraus eine eigene meinung bilden kann.



> Ob der Test der PCG der Wahrheit (Davon gibts nur eine) entspricht oder eher der der internationalen Konkurrenz


Wahrheiten gibt es so viele wie es Menschen auf der Welt gibt.  



> Das der Preis Einfluss hat auf die Wertung hatte ich übrigens gar nicht bedacht


So war das wohl kaum gemeint.
Es sollte doch nur aussagen: Spielelement X ist super und kostet Y. Das eigentliche Spiel mitsamt dem genialen Teil kostet normalen Vollpreis hat aber außer diesem Spielteil nix was auch nur entfernt änhlich toll ist. Der Spielspass "tümpelt" irgendwie dahin.
Anfangs himmlisch, aber immer wenn man weiterspielt zieht es die Freude runter.




> Die persönliche Wertschätzung für Wertungen ist übrigens auch eine Meinung, was gibt euch also das recht über jemanden zu urteilen, der sagt alles unter 80% kauf ich mir nicht! Ist das etwa keine legitime Meinung? Ihr (alle die mich bis jetzt ziteirt haben) seid in meinen Augen genauso inkonsequent wie PCG.


Wenn jemand meint, dass er nur Spiele spielen "kann" die über 80 liegen, soll er doch. Selber schuld, wenn ihm dann vielleicht etwas entgeht was ihm gefallen hätte.
Und genau die Engstirnigkeit kann man vermeiden, wenn man sich auf den Text konzentriert und abwägt wie wichtig einem die Argumente des Testers sind. Ob man sie ev. bei anderen Testern wiederfindet oder ob das halt dessen Meinung ist, die man nicht teilen muss udn die Mehrzahl der Tester nicht so sieht. Hinsichtlich Casualgamer- und HC-Gamer-eignung  können da ja eben ganz andere Maßstäbe angesetzt werden, die natürlich andere Kritikpunkte nichtig oder halt deutlich wichtiger machen.

Edit:
Für Casualgamer ist Spore wohl mit ziemlicher Sicherheit ein tolles Produkt, für HC-gamer die auch gefordert werden wohlen, wohl nicht unbedingt. Wenn der Tester das nicht in seinem Text verdeutlicht hat, dann kann man das kritisieren. Die Wertung selber wird aber wohl eher für anspruchsvollere HC-Leute "stimmen".


----------



## Worrel (4. September 2008)

Lisi87 am 04.09.2008 15:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Das der Preis Einfluss hat auf die Wertung hatte ich übrigens gar nicht bedacht - da muss ich demnächst ein Rundschreiben verfassen, weil dann müssen Titel die auf mehreren Plattformen veröffentlicht werden natürlich unterschiedlich bewertet werden: PS3 Version 80% --->PC Version 98%, weil PS3 ist ja teurer, was wiederum die Wertung drückt. Oder muss ich die Hardwarekosten auch noch berücksichtigen? Macht es einen Unterschied wieviel ich verdiene? öhm muss ich das BIP berücksichtigen, ist vielleicht daraus die Wertungsdifferenz D<-->Welt zu erklären?


Stell dich nicht dümmer an, als du bist.

Daß man an ein 10€ Spiel (neu) ganz andere Erwartungen hat, als an ein 50€ Spiel, sagt einem doch der gesunde Menschenverstand.


----------



## patsche (4. September 2008)

pc games sagt; _geringer wiederspielwert_, gamestar sagt; _hoher wiederspielwert_.


----------



## DrProof (4. September 2008)

Hab jetzt alle epochen durch und die Spaceepoche soweit das es nur noch Leerlauf ist. Die Wertung ist hier leider noch zu hoch, denn nie ist man im Spiel drin. Alle 4 vorherigen Epochen sind zu kurz und die Weltraumepoche wird zu umfangreich plötzlich. Hab direkt auf Schwer gespielt und gemerkt das es immernoch sehr leicht ist. Die Kreaturenentwicklung ist reine Nebensache.. Ich klatsche einfach die Sachen dran die sich am optimalsten auf meine Werte auswirken. Ich designe meine Kreatur nicht unbedingt, sondern werd irgendwann sogar von den Editoren genervt... immer wieder was neues Designen zu müssen, oder von Maxis was vordesigntes zu nehmen. Ich bin beruflich und privat ein kreativer Mensch und probiere gerne viel aus und zeichne auch viel... aber dieses Spiel gibt mir nicht die Freiheit die ich am Anfang geglaubt habe. Es gibt auch keinen einzigen Grund das Spiel nochmal von Vorne zu spielen, denn die ersten 4 Phasen sind nur Gimmick und absolut uninteressant. 
Dann hat das Spiel einige unschöne Bugs in der KI des Gegners (es ist ein Kompliment es so zu nennen), dann in der Spielmechanik (Brutal sein führt am schnellsten zum Sieg , erste 4 Epochen in nichtmal 3-4 Stunden)  (wenn man die Texte nicht ließt kann man es sicher in 2 Stunden erledigen. 
Der Kampf in der Weltraumphase ist leicht und dennoch unfair, denn die Gegner mit einem Laser oder sonstige Waffe anzuvisieren ist undankbar scheiße. Dafür wirkt jede Phase immer mehr gestreckt. In der Civ Phase hab ich noch für wenig Gewürf ein Gebäude gebaut und plötzlich auf der Galaxiepoche wird alles weitaus teurer, auf dem selben Planeten. Das ist nicht gerade fair und dient nur dazu den Spielfluß auszubremsen um mehr Spielzeit zu simulieren.
Das Spiel ist weit unter den erwartungen und nur für einen Editor 44€ (Media Markt Preis) zu zahlen ist eindeutig zuviel.
Eher Wertebereich zwischen 50-60


----------



## Felix Schuetz (4. September 2008)

An alle, die Spore länger als 2-3 Stunden gespielt haben (!) und es nicht nur vom Hörensagen kennen: Bitte surft auf www.gamesvote.de surfen und gebt dort eure Stimmen ab. Einfach auf meine Signatur klicken.


----------



## Boesor (4. September 2008)

FelixSchuetz am 04.09.2008 17:00 schrieb:
			
		

> An alle, die Spore länger als 2-3 Stunden gespielt haben (!) und es nicht nur vom Hörensagen kennen: Bitte surft auf www.gamesvote.de surfen und gebt dort eure Stimmen ab. Einfach auf meine Signatur klicken.



bin gerade mal 2 Std. durch die gegen gefahren (um 6 Euro zu sparen, aber man hat ja Zeit) und habs jetzt auch gekauft.
Ich glaube, diesmal werde ich gamesvote sogar wirklich nutzen, um Spore ins meiner Ansicht nach rechte Licht zu rücken (weiß nur noch nicht wo das steht, dieses Licht)


----------



## Ted_19 (4. September 2008)

Boesor am 04.09.2008 17:08 schrieb:
			
		

> bin gerade mal 2 Std. durch die gegen gefahren (um 6 Euro zu sparen, aber man hat ja Zeit) und habs jetzt auch gekauft.



Na das hat sich bei den Spritpreisen sicher richtig gelohnt ;D.

Zu Spore: Ich konnte bisher nur rund zwei Stunden investieren und wurde auch noch nicht so richtig in den Bann gezogen. Mal sehen wie sich das Spiel noch entwickelt, aber bisher empfinde ich es eher als enttäuschend...


----------



## DrProof (4. September 2008)

und durch und ab in ebay rein damit... wiederspielen macht kein sinn...


----------



## Shallile (4. September 2008)

Shadow_Man am 04.09.2008 15:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Alleine schon wegen der Aktivierung und den nur 3 Installationen müsste es eigentlich schon eine Abwertung geben, eine Frechheit die seinesgleichen sucht. Da wird nur der ehrliche Käufer drangsaliert und gegen Raubkopierer bringt es NULL: http://www.game7.de/pc/2247-spore/news/n089482341.php


Das wahr ja wohl klar. Nur ein weiterer Beweis, dass ein Kopierschutz nichts bringt und einzig die legalen Käufer beeinträchtigt.


----------



## Wamboland (4. September 2008)

Spore macht Spaß, aber es ist zu flach, da kann man nix gegen sagen. 

Für mich persl. ist es aber eher im Bereich 79%-82%. 

Ich wäre auch für mehr Tiefe vor dem Weltraum. 

Z.b. .. warum Feuer einfach so bekommen? Warum nicht kleine Aufgaben die einen dahin leiten oder "Quests" die einem neue "Items" geben oder sowas. 

Außerdem sollten die Körperteile sich addieren, dafür weniger Punkte geben, denn so klatsch man von allem das Dickste drauf und gut ist. Für Spielereien oder Kreativität hat man selten genug Punkte. 

Außerdem ist es mit nicht gelungen bis jetzt einen Allesfresser zu bekommen und in der Stammesphase im mittleren Sektor zu starten. Aber ich versuch es weiter 

Und der Weltraum ist zu unübersichtlich .. da fehlt mit ein permanenter Überblick über meine Planeten und deren Gewürzlager und T-Score. 

Ein schönes Spiel das nur leider bei weitem sein Potenzial nicht ausnutzt.


----------



## matsmith (4. September 2008)

ja habs mir nun auch besorgt, aus verzweiflung.... die tests sind ja eig. nicht so viel versprechend, aber da ich es in mainz für 44 eulen bekommen habe, hab ich s nun.

bin mir bisher noch nicht sicher ob die spieltiefe unterschätzt wird, da ich erst in Phase 2 angekommen bin, aber eines muss ich loswerden:

Phase 1 existiert schon ne ewigkeit, weiss nicht inwieweit das abgesprochen war 

kennt ihr das schöne flash game: 
http://www.jenovachen.com/
http://intihuatani.usc.edu/cloud/flowing/

kost nix!

PS: spiel es auf nem laptop und es läuft sehr gut (hohe auflösung, details hoch), hatte anfangs auch probleme mit dem internet-zugang (umts), konnte es aber wohl ohne(!) online-aktivierung anfangen zu spielen!?


----------



## Boesor (4. September 2008)

Ted_19 am 04.09.2008 19:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 04.09.2008 17:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmmm, ich hoffe doch du willst mir damit keine Dummheit unterstellen   
ich bin natürlich, völlig legal und kostenlos, mit dem Zug unterwegs gewesen.


----------



## naigle (5. September 2008)

Also eines muss man Will Wright mal lassen, er versucht es wenigstens mal neue Genres zu entwickeln oder ein paar zu kombinieren ... klar das das nicht immer klappt.

Wenn ich mir dagegen mal den Abklatschmüll des 10.000 Kriegsshooters anschaue, dann gebe ich GERNE 50 Euro aus mit dem guten Gewissen, daß Will Wright es beim nächsten Mal evtl. besser macht 

Auch wenn mich nun wohl viele verspotten werden, Die Sims war damals ein super innovatives und geniales Spiel, das ein komplett neues Genre eröffnete und nebenbei noch ne neue Zielgruppe erschlossen hat.


----------



## Boesor (5. September 2008)

naigle am 05.09.2008 00:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Auch wenn mich nun wohl viele verspotten werden, Die Sims war damals ein super innovatives und geniales Spiel, das ein komplett neues Genre eröffnete und nebenbei noch ne neue Zielgruppe erschlossen hat.



Wieso verspotten? Du hast doch absolut Recht damit!


----------



## Alf1507 (5. September 2008)

Boesor am 05.09.2008 00:06 schrieb:
			
		

> naigle am 05.09.2008 00:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Natürlich hat er damit recht. Du hast aber doch erst vor kurzem auch oft genug erlebt das man als Depp, Idiot oder naiv bezeichnet wird wenn man solche Spiele mag. Von daher ist seine Vermutung, eventuell verspottet zu werden, gar nicht so weit hergeholt.


----------



## tetaro (5. September 2008)

naigle am 05.09.2008 00:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Also eines muss man Will Wright mal lassen, er versucht es wenigstens mal neue Genres zu entwickeln oder ein paar zu kombinieren ... klar das das nicht immer klappt.



Allein dafür, dass das Spiel nicht der zehtausendste Abklatsch eines Ballerspiels, MMORPGS oder Ego-Shooters ist, sollte man schon 90% geben. Ich habe sehr lange auf ein Populous-ähnliches Spiel gewartet und bin sehr froh über die Widerbelebung des Genres.

Dem Spiel "Lieblosigkeit" vorzuwerden ist überhaupt nicht nachvollziehbar. Ich lache mich jedenfalls bereits über das Bewegungsmuster und die Geräusche der Kreaturen weg. Wer das Spiel begeifen will, muss mal in die Sporepedia schauen, Da wird jede Kreation übernommen und man kann diese austauschen. Das Spiel baut automatisch eine Online-Community auf, das ist der Witz an der ganzen Sache. Für mich ist das Spiel hochgradig innovativ und ein Vorreiter für neue interaktive Spielerlebnisse.


----------



## tetaro (5. September 2008)

crackajack am 04.09.2008 15:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Edit:
> Für Casualgamer ist Spore wohl mit ziemlicher Sicherheit ein tolles Produkt, für HC-gamer die auch gefordert werden wohlen, wohl nicht unbedingt. Wenn der Tester das nicht in seinem Text verdeutlicht hat, dann kann man das kritisieren. Die Wertung selber wird aber wohl eher für anspruchsvollere HC-Leute "stimmen".



Das Game ist doch gar nicht für diese Zielgruppe bestimmt. Die Sims und WII-Freunde werden aber ihre helle Freude haben. Für mich wäre Spore eigentlich eher als Konsolenspiel geeignet, die Veröffentlichung für PC hat offensichtlich falsche Erwartungen geweckt. Weder ist es ein reines Strategie- noch ein "Ich will gewinnen"-Spiel, sondern ein "guck und amüsier dich"-Spiel wie die Sims. Das haben die Kritiken anscheinend nicht richtig erfasst.


----------



## tetaro (5. September 2008)

Caravaggio am 04.09.2008 12:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Dass einige Forumsteilnehmer hier so über die schlechte Wertung jubeln hat doch ganz plausible Gründe:
> 
> - es ist von EA herausgebracht und das sind Verbrecher
> - es ist von Maxis gemacht und die machen auch die Sims ("Spiel für Mädchen und Homosexuelle")
> ...



lol, ja, und es hat keine Männlichkeitsrituale, sondern um andere zu beeindrucken muss man TANZEN und sich einen Prunkpuschel  aufsetzen.

Allein diese Kleinigkeiten amüsieren mich dagegen im Spiel köstlich.


----------



## gnubbl (5. September 2008)

jetzt muss ich doch auch (ausnahmsweiße) mal was dazu schreiben:

Aus meiner Sicht gibts bei dieser Bewertung folgendes Problem, fast schon parteiisch... :

Schaut man sich das Publikum an Testern und Besuchern von PCGames an, so sind das Hardcoregamer. Gerade im WOW - Add On Bericht fällts auf: Immer höher, immer weiter, immer mehr... selbst, wenn WOW schon fast ausgedient hat, hier kommt (Fast O-Zitat) die Sucht wieder.... Und aus dieser Sicht (eines Hardcoregamers) wurde meiner Meinung nach auch Spore beurteilt. Hier wurde schnell durch die Level geraßt, alles platt gemacht, um möglichst schnell zum Ziel zu kommen.
Falsche Zielgruppe!!!
Spore ist schon revolutionär aus meiner Sicht.
Es nimmt den Spieler an die Hand, ist im Prinzip ein 4 Level andauerndes Tutorial und bindet den Spieler auf diese Weise extrem, weil er immer wieder was lernen muss. Wendet man es auf einen Spieler an, der sich am Tag nach seinem 10 Stunden Job mal ne halbe Stunde entspannen will, perfekt! (zumal es aus fast jeder Situation auch wieder ein Entkommen gibt, daher auch nur ein SavePoint pro Welt!!). Wie bei allen anderen Spielen einer sanfteren Art auch: Übertreibt mans und hockt sich den ganzen Tag dran, macht man sich nur selbst das Spiel kaputt, indem man irgendwann das kotzen bekommt... Meine Wertung für Spore: 87%


----------



## Felix Schuetz (5. September 2008)

Schon klar, dass Spore ein Casual Game ist. Das wurde auch berücksichtigt. Ändert aber nichts am Spaß, den ich damit hatte. Ich kann mich ja schlecht für den Test jeden Abend eine halbe Stunde hinsetzen und das Teil zerstückelt spielen.


----------



## crackajack (5. September 2008)

gnubbl am 05.09.2008 11:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Aus meiner Sicht gibts bei dieser Bewertung folgendes Problem, fast schon parteiisch... :
> 
> Schaut man sich das Publikum an Testern und Besuchern von PCGames an, so sind das Hardcoregamer.


Trotzdem kam z.B. ein Supreme Commander nicht so toll weg. Wertung: 77, zu zäher Aufbau, zu wenig mitreißende Kampagne. Ist aber wohl ein HC-Titel der ansonsten Maßstäbe setzte? Also ähnlich wie Spore- stellenweise toll, nur man findet halt Sachen über die man nicht hinwegsehen kann- nur am anderen Position in der "Casualskala".

Ich glaube nicht das PCGames den HC-Gamer zuvorderst ansprechen versucht, sondern schon den Spieler der irgendwo dazwischen liegt. Von daher kommen die (meisten) Wertungen zumindest für mich schon irgendwo ganz gut hin, +-10 und so....


----------



## dirkie71 (5. September 2008)

Ich bin mal auf die Suche gegangen, nach anderen, internationalen Tests.
Möchte mir eigentlich Spore kaufen bin aber absolut unschlüssig.
Deutsche Mags haben das Spiel "mittel" bewertet. International sieht das ein wenig anders aus.
Hier mal eine Übersicht:
http://www.gamerankings.com/htmlpages4/926714.asp

Was soll man machen...


----------



## Alf1507 (5. September 2008)

crackajack am 05.09.2008 11:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube nicht das PCGames den HC-Gamer zuvorderst ansprechen versucht, sondern schon den Spieler der irgendwo dazwischen liegt. Von daher kommen die (meisten) Wertungen zumindest für mich schon irgendwo ganz gut hin, +-10 und so....


Für mich liest sich der Test aber so als sollte sich eher der Hardcore-Zocker angesprochen fühlen. Alles erscheint zu einfach, zu simpel, zu wenig fordernd, eben zu wenig Hardcore und darunter leidet dann halt angeblich der Spielspass. Ich kann das nicht nachvollziehen und obwohl ich jetzt schon einige Stunden gespielt habe fasziniert mich das Spiel immer noch.


----------



## Bonkic (5. September 2008)

dirkie71 am 05.09.2008 11:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin mal auf die Suche gegangen, nach anderen, internationalen Tests.




da brauchst du nicht lange zu suchen, schau einfach in diesen thread  SPORE - Wertungen, Usermeinungen etc., da bekommst du jede menge wertungen mundgerecht serviert.   

zur frage: was tun?
lies dir die tests en detail durch und warte auf dezidierte usermeinungen.
einen anderen rat kann ich nicht geben, da es keine demo und vermutlich auch keine verleihversion gibt.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (5. September 2008)

Alf1507 am 05.09.2008 11:33 schrieb:
			
		

> crackajack am 05.09.2008 11:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Der Eindruck täuscht. Ich bin selbst kein absoluter Hardcore-Spieler, ich bin ein "ganz normaler" Spieler, der gern alles Mögliche zockt. (Beispiel: Ich bin kein WoW-Nerd, kein CSS-Geek, kein Hearts-of-Iron-Fan, usw...) Ich hab nix gegen Oberflächlichkeit. Ich hab nur was gegen Langeweile. Wenn ich die empfinde, dann geht die Wertung runter. Da ist es dann auch grad egal, für wen das Spiel vielleicht gedacht ist.


----------



## Boesor (5. September 2008)

Alf1507 am 05.09.2008 11:33 schrieb:
			
		

> crackajack am 05.09.2008 11:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muss ich dir zustimmen, der text kommt mir auch sehr viel negativer rueber, als es die Wertung letztlich aussagt. Da schwingt irgendwie ziemlich viel Enttaeuschung mit finde ich.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (5. September 2008)

Öh... nein. Ich hab mich für Spore nicht wirklich interessiert, hatte daher keine Erwartungen - und konnte somit auch nicht enttäuscht werden. Ich hab es einfach gespielt, ohne Hintergedanken.


----------



## Lisi87 (5. September 2008)

Nur gehört persönliche Enttäuschung in den Meinungskasten und nicht in die Endwertung...

Gut ich habs jetzt auch ein paar Stunden gezockt und bis jetzt muss ich sagen: Bis jetzt gefällts mir... der Kritikpunkt Tiefgang ist so ne Sache, ich meine was erwartet man sich in frühen Evolutionsstufen, da gehs nunmal ums Fressen und Gefressen-Werden. Weiß nicht, was ein Einzeller großartig sonst machen soll.(KA was ihr da für Missionen haben wollt.)

Wie ichs mir erwartet habe, wird meiner Meinung bei der PCG nach undurchsichtigen Wertungsschemas und nach zweierlei Maß gemessen. Ich bin selbst langjährige HC Gamerin und hab da minderstens genauso viel Kompetenz wie die Redaktion - ich meine wer bei Spore auf eine super komplexe Simulation gehofft hat, dem ist ohnehin nicht zu helfen. Ich hatte mir das Spiel eigentlich ziemlich genauso vorgestellt wies letzten Endes ist. Und für das was es ist, ist das Spiel nicht mit 73% zu bewerten - von einem Fachmagazin. Denn ein prof. Tester hat nicht nur zu testen wie ihm ein Spiel gefällt, sondern er muß auch sagen, wie es anderen gefallen könnte und das hierbei 73% die allgemeingültige Bewertung sein soll, ist nicht korrekt vor allem im Kontext zu bisherigen Bewertungen. 

Vielmehr Tiefgang und replay value bekommt man bei 95% der anderen Games sowieso auch nicht, also was soll die Scheiße - hatte Tiberium Wars, Crysis und Co. etwa Tiefgang? Oder auch Overlord - das wurde doch genauso nach dem ersten Durchspielen auch langweilig. 

Alles wie gehabt, ich fühle mich bestätigt. Wie allerdings die deutsche Presse zu ihrer einzigartigen Härte gegenüber diesem Spiel kommt, ist mir echt nicht ganz klar.

Also wenn der Spielspaß jetzt nicht drastisch sinkt bekommt das Spiel von mir ~85%. (Ja, ja ich weiß die 12% Unterschied sind ja für einige egal, weil ja 73% schon gut ist... )

*edit* Na wenn du es eh ganz vorurteilslos gespielt hast ist natürlich alles in Butter! Glaub ich auch gleich: Spore? Häh? Fand ich total unspannend die Idee, weiß gar nix drüber... 
Fragt sich nur was jemand bei einer Fachzeitschrift zu suchen hat, die Spiele bewertet, wenn ihn so großangelegte Titel wie Spore nicht interessieren, bzw. er zum Release nichts über sie weiß, das spricht alles Bände.


----------



## DrProof (5. September 2008)

Großer Sporespielbericht
http://www.e-sportler.com/blog/?p=117


----------



## Lisi87 (5. September 2008)

DrProof am 05.09.2008 12:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Großer Sporespielbericht
> http://www.e-sportler.com/blog/?p=117



Ja kommt, los Jungs: Suchen wir uns jetzt alle restlichen 5 Reviews raus, die sagen Spore liegt unter 80% Spielspaß. Die hunderten anderslautenden Reviews blenden wir einfach aus und die 10 PCG Fanboys im Forum können wieder ruhig schlafen.

Kauabanga!


----------



## Felix Schuetz (5. September 2008)

Lisi87 am 05.09.2008 12:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Nur gehört persönliche Enttäuschung in den Meinungskasten und nicht in die Endwertung...
> 
> Gut ich habs jetzt auch ein paar Stunden gezockt und bis jetzt muss ich sagen: Bis jetzt gefällts mir... der Kritikpunkt Tiefgang ist so ne Sache, ich meine was erwartet man sich in frühen Evolutionsstufen, da gehs nunmal ums Fressen und Gefressen-Werden. Weiß nicht, was ein Einzeller großartig sonst machen soll.(KA was ihr da für Missionen haben wollt.)
> 
> ...


Gaaaanz ruhig, hol mal tief Luft. Natürlich wusste ich, was Spore ist und sein will, ich hab die Artikel schließlich auch gelesen, mit den Kollegen gesprochen, usw... Aber ich hatte eben keine Erwartungen. Das ist einfach so. 

Wenn Du hier also nur Dampf ablassen willst, dann go ahead, lass es raus. Wenn Du aber diskutieren willst, dann immer dran denken: Nicht jeder muss Deiner Meinung sein. Auch wenn mich Deine überlegene Kompetenz natürlich _schwer _beeindruckt.


----------



## crackajack (5. September 2008)

Lisi87 am 05.09.2008 12:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja kommt, los Jungs: Suchen wir uns jetzt alle restlichen 5 Reviews raus, die sagen Spore liegt unter 80% Spielspaß. Die hunderten anderslautenden Reviews blenden wir einfach aus und die 10 PCG Fanboys im Forum können wieder ruhig schlafen.
> 
> Kauabanga!


Bist du irgendwie schlecht aufgelegt, oder was ist los?

Ein Review IST EINE, persönliche Meinung.
Einige finden es halt toll und andere nicht. Lies die Begründungen, sofern vorhanden, interpretier sie und gut ist.


----------



## Bonkic (5. September 2008)

Lisi87 am 05.09.2008 12:39 schrieb:
			
		

> DrProof am 05.09.2008 12:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



was bringst du hier so eine schärfe rein?  :-o 
wir sollten nicht vergessen, dass es hier immer noch und nur um ein spiel geht.
ist ja gut möglich, dass dein eindruck nicht mit der wertung übereinstimmt und darüber kann man ja auch diskutieren, aber bitte ein bisschen entspannter, also ohne anderen fanboytum etc. vorzuwerfen.


----------



## Chemenu (5. September 2008)

Mal was anderes, hab mir gestern Spore gekauft und kann mich nicht am Spore Netzwerk anmelden. Auf der offiziellen Seite steht schon seit gestern "...currently down for maintenance."
Ist bekannt wie lange das noch dauern soll? 

Bin übrigens gerade in der 2. Stufe und bis jetzt macht es sehr viel Spaß. Allerdings zieht sich die Phase bei mir etwas da ich von höher entwickelten Lebensformen umgeben bin und diese weder töten noch beeindrucken kann.  Wer suchet, der findet...


----------



## Vordack (5. September 2008)

Lisi87 am 05.09.2008 12:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin selbst langjährige HC Gamerin ...



Also wenn die Zahl in Deinem Nick Dein Geburtsjahr ist dann kannst Du gar nicht so viel Erfahrung wie die Redaktion haben, und sich selbst dann "langjährige HC Gamerin" zu titulieren find ich auch ganz schön mutig


----------



## nonamenolife (5. September 2008)

Spore macht auf mich den Eindruck, wie ein Spiel für Kleinkinder. Wenn man sich nur mal die erste Phase anschaut, diese hat doch den spielerischen Anspruch eines interaktiven Bildschirmschoners - man klickt mit der Maus nur auf bunte Kügelchen. In der zweiten Phase wird es nicht viel komplizierter. Phase 3 ist dann ein unglaublich simples RTS und Phase 4 ist auch wieder so ein RTS nur noch ein bisschen primitiver als Phase 3. 

Spore wäre ein geniales Browser Spiel gewesen, aber als vollpreis PC Spiel ist es eine Schande...


----------



## Lisi87 (5. September 2008)

Eine Dame fragt man nicht nach dem Alter, aber:

Mehr als 10 Jahre intensivst betriebene Spielerfahrung sollte schon ausreichend sein, vorallem wenn man so gut wie alle zeitlosen Klassiker intus hat. Ihr tut ja geradezu so als würde bei PCG Spector und Co. höchstpersönlich die Wertungen setzen. PCG kocht auch nur mit Wasser. Ich kann vielleicht jemand wie Mozart nicht kritisieren, aber für die PCG wirds wohl noch reichen. Warum solls gewagt sein mich als HC gamerin zu bezeichnen? Das kannst du ja wohl nicht beurteilen.

Ich gebe meine Ansicht kund, wenn mir etwas missfällt, im Großen wie im Kleinen. Leute die sich schon in unwichtigen Sachen nicht rühren, tun es erfahrungsgemäß bei wichtigen auch nicht... daher scharfe Kritik an einem scharfen Test. 

"Wenn ich bloß sage naja ich finde es schon besser - aber he sry das ist nur meine Meinung" Wo liegt denn da der FUN an der Sache? Da brauch ich gleich gar nichts mehr sagen. Das macht eventuellen Lesern auch viel mehr Laune, wenn hier mal so richtig auf die Pauke gehauen wird. Nicht immer nur stoisch rumtümpeln, alle liebhaben und Toleranz heucheln.

Ich weiß, dass es zu nichts führt sich hier kundzutun, mir machts aber Spaß, vielleicht genau deshalb.


----------



## Bonkic (5. September 2008)

Lisi87 am 05.09.2008 13:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Da brauch ich gleich gar nichts mehr sagen. Das macht eventuellen Lesern auch viel mehr Laune, wenn hier mal so richtig auf die Pauke gehauen wird.



wie du an den reaktionen auf deinen beitrag siehst, ist das nicht der fall.
deine ausführungen wirken auf die meisten scheinbar eher peinlich.



> Nicht immer nur stoisch rumtümpeln, alle liebhaben und Toleranz heucheln.



du bist noch nicht lange hier, oder?
hier wird keiner, auch nicht die redakteure, mit samthandschuhen angepackt.
ich denke mal, das werden die "betroffenen" dir gerne bestätigen.

nichtsdestotrotz pflegen wir hier aber einen angemessenen und respektvollen umgangston und sind eben nicht lediglich darauf aus mal "richtig auf die pauke zu hauen", nur um zu sehen was passiert.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (5. September 2008)

Lisi87 am 05.09.2008 13:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Dame fragt man nicht nach dem Alter, aber:
> 
> Mehr als 10 Jahre intensivst betriebene Spielerfahrung sollte schon ausreichend sein, vorallem wenn man so gut wie alle zeitlosen Klassiker intus hat. Ihr tut ja geradezu so als würde bei PCG Spector und Co. höchstpersönlich die Wertungen setzen. PCG kocht auch nur mit Wasser. Ich kann vielleicht jemand wie Mozart nicht kritisieren, aber für die PCG wirds wohl noch reichen. Warum solls gewagt sein mich als HC gamerin zu bezeichnen? Das kannst du ja wohl nicht beurteilen.
> 
> Ich weiß, dass es zu nichts führt sich hier kundzutun, mir machts aber Spaß, vielleicht genau deshalb.


Wie gesagt, tob dich schön aus. Das muss auch mal sein.


----------



## tetaro (5. September 2008)

Alf1507 am 05.09.2008 11:33 schrieb:
			
		

> crackajack am 05.09.2008 11:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist bei mr auch so...vor allem stelle ich fest, dass das Spiel Spaß macht und ich dann aufstehen kann, was anderes machen und trotzdem bin ich noch amüsiert. Will Wright hat gerade in einem Interview gesagt (siehe Spiegel Online), dass er es gut findet, wenn ein Spiel "im Kopf" weiterläuft, wenn man es NICHT spielt und er auch keine festen "Geschichten" in Spielen mag, sondern Geschichten, die sich im Spiel erst entwickeln. Das kann ich zu 100% unterschreiben. So funktionieren ja auch die Sims, da kann ich einen kleinen Eingriff machen, eine Beziehung stiften oder auseinanderbringen und dann wie in einer Soap-Opera *zuschauen*, wie es weitergeht. Das ist eben ein ganz anderes Spielprinzip als in 95% der Games, wo ich etwas *erreichen* muss. Der Grundidee eines *Spiels* ist Wrights Vorstellung aber viel näher als das andere, auch Kinder experimentieren beim Spielen und folgen keinen festen Zielen.

Bei den Bewertungen gibt es prinzipiell das Problem, dass zunehmend nur noch Spiele positiv bewertet werden, die den Spieler 100% in Beschlag nehmen und mit einem Suchtpotenzial überziehen, so dass man nonstop vor der Kiste hockt. So spielen aber nur HC-Gamer und das ist gemessen an allen potenziellen Zielgruppen für ein Spiel nur eine Minderheit. Warum dagegen sogenannte Casualgames (eigentlich mag ich diesen latent abwertenden Begriff nicht) so erfolgreich sind, ist ja gerade, dass sie sich von diesen Mustern, dass ein Spiel den Tagesablauf vollständig in Beschlag nimmt, verabschieden, sondern man das Spiel mal zwischendurch genießen kann wie einen Kafee, eine Stunde da, eine halbe Stunde dort. Das ist für mich durchaus ein Positivpunkt für ein Spiel, der leider in den Rezensionen der meisten Zeitschriften eher zur Abwertung führt, was ich grundsätzlich nicht gut finde.


----------



## patsche (5. September 2008)

habs jetzt auch mal angespielt, die bewertung ist vollkommen gerechtfertigt, ich hätte sogar noch weniger gegeben, da was versprochen wurde was nicht gehalten wurde!


mehr im 'spore usermeinung' thread!


----------



## Vordack (5. September 2008)

Lisi87 am 05.09.2008 13:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Dame fragt man nicht nach dem Alter, aber:



Habe ich nie getan^^ Außerdem bist Du keine Dame sondern HC-Gamerin  Quasi so was wie viele hier, das ist Geschlechtslos^^



> Mehr als 10 Jahre intensivst betriebene Spielerfahrung sollte schon ausreichend sein, vorallem wenn man so gut wie alle zeitlosen Klassiker intus hat. Ihr tut ja geradezu so als würde bei PCG Spector und Co. höchstpersönlich die Wertungen setzen. PCG kocht auch nur mit Wasser. Ich kann vielleicht jemand wie Mozart nicht kritisieren, aber für die PCG wirds wohl noch reichen. Warum solls gewagt sein mich als HC gamerin zu bezeichnen? Das kannst du ja wohl nicht beurteilen.



Tja, was kam vor 10 Jahren raus? Wann war das? 1998. Hmm, relativ neu. Nicht daß Du HC Gamerin bist ist mutig, das langjährige und mit der Radaktion mithaltenzukönnen finde ich mutig.

Nicht mal ich würde das behaupten, und ich habe schon 20 Jahre Spiele-Erfahrung. Allerdings speiel ich nicht alle Genres gerne, während in der Redaktion es Experten für JEDES Genre gibt. Du vestehen? (Übrigend habe ich in meinem vorrigen Post auch einen Smilie gesetzt, soll bedeuten "nimms nicht ganz so ernst"



> Ich gebe meine Ansicht kund, wenn mir etwas missfällt, im Großen wie im Kleinen. Leute die sich schon in unwichtigen Sachen nicht rühren, tun es erfahrungsgemäß bei wichtigen auch nicht... daher scharfe Kritik an einem scharfen Test.
> 
> "Wenn ich bloß sage naja ich finde es schon besser - aber he sry das ist nur meine Meinung" Wo liegt denn da der FUN an der Sache? Da brauch ich gleich gar nichts mehr sagen. Das macht eventuellen Lesern auch viel mehr Laune, wenn hier mal so richtig auf die Pauke gehauen wird. Nicht immer nur stoisch rumtümpeln, alle liebhaben und Toleranz heucheln.
> 
> Ich weiß, dass es zu nichts führt sich hier kundzutun, mir machts aber Spaß, vielleicht genau deshalb.



Jeder kann seine Meinung dagen, allerdings lesen sich Deine Posts eher wie Kampfansagen. Ich bin eher der Meinung daß Du gerade langeweile haßt^^


----------



## patsche (5. September 2008)

vor allem nützt es niemanden die persönlichkeit des anderen niederzumachen!


----------



## homann5 (5. September 2008)

Ich habe auch das gefühl wie einige andere, daß die Redaktion an Spore ein Exempel statuieren will oder das seitens EA nicht güngend Anzeigen geschaltet worden sind. Mich enttäuscht das Spiel auch, ich hatte mir dann doch etwas mehr Komplexität erhofft, so wurde es ja auch in den Previews immer dargestellt. Aber 73% sind zu wenig für den Titel, eine Wertung zwischen 80 und 85 wäre realistischer, insbesondere da der Wiederspielwert sehr hoch ist, andere Entscheidungen verändern den Spielverlauf um einiges.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (5. September 2008)

homann5 am 05.09.2008 14:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe auch das gefühl wie einige andere, daß die Redaktion an Spore ein Exempel statuieren will oder das seitens EA nicht güngend Anzeigen geschaltet worden sind. Mich enttäuscht das Spiel auch, ich hatte mir dann doch etwas mehr Komplexität erhofft, so wurde es ja auch in den Previews immer dargestellt. Aber 73% sind zu wenig für den Titel, eine Wertung zwischen 80 und 85 wäre realistischer, insbesondere da der Wiederspielwert sehr hoch ist, andere Entscheidungen verändern den Spielverlauf um einiges.


Was verändert da wo den Spielverlauf? 
Und wegen den Anzeigen und dem Exempel... auf sowas muss ich nicht immer wieder eingehen, oder? Wissen ja alle, dass es Unfug ist.


----------



## Yiggi (5. September 2008)

Ich habe mir das Game gestern gekauft um mir selber ein Bild zu machen, ist ja echt verwirrend ! Die eine Wertung sagt "super" die andere "mist" ich selbst finde das Spiel echt gelungen ! Es stimmt zwar das es recht liniar ist aber es macht einfach nur Fun sich sein eigenes Moster zu basten und damit dann rum zu latschen  ! Vorallem ist es auch total genial, das man sich alle Gebäude / Fahrzeuge selber bauen kann. Noch etwas zum Kopierschutz, so schlimm ist der nicht, man muss sich nicht einmal anmelden "also keine Pflicht" . (Ich glaube kaum, das der Taster von PcGames das Spiel durch gespielt hat, da es am Ende echt massig Missionen gibt ! Dazu ist die Geschichte recht Interessant. Ein abgesoffenes Raumschiff eine super Spezies die es auszurotten galt etc pp mehr wird nicht verraten.) PS: ich habe es auch noch nicht durch aber es bahnt sich ein laaanges Ende an.


----------



## homann5 (5. September 2008)

FelixSchuetz am 05.09.2008 15:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Was verändert da wo den Spielverlauf?


Es macht schon einen Unterschied, ob ich in der zweiten Phase eine aggressive Kreatur oder eine friedliche schaffe, man kann genügend ausprobieren mit immer wieder überraschenden Ergebnissen.



> Und wegen den Anzeigen und dem Exempel... auf sowas muss ich nicht immer wieder eingehen, oder? Wissen ja alle, dass es Unfug ist.


Mit Exempel statuieren bezog ich mich auf so manch überzogene Wertung bei einigen "Perlen" wie Gothic 3 etc. Und wie unabhängig die Redaktionen wirklich sind, weiß man ja seit der 4Gamers vs. Atari-"Affäre".


----------



## Lisi87 (5. September 2008)

Nun kann man aber auch alte Games kaufen und zocken, wenn ich 96 anfange zu zocken, kann ich auch spielen was vor drei Jahren rauskam. Ich wüsste also nicht wo da mein Erfahrungsnachteil gegenüber der Redaktion liegen soll. Aber bitte, ich kann mich noch gut erinnern an einen gewissen PCG Rollenspieltester der nichtmal Morrowind gespielt hat... Da kann man nur müde lächeln über eure hochgehaltene Kompetenz.

Glaube nicht das meine Ausführungen jemandem peinlich sein sollten - im Zeitalter von DSDS und Sendungen wie Gülcans Traumhochzeit... aber wenn ich dir peinlich bin tut mir das natürlich leid Bonkic... ich mache keinen Hehl daraus das ich mit Sicherheit nicht so reif bin wie einige andere hier, die offenbar mit einem Gläschen Bordeux und dem Nadelstreif vor dem PC sitzen. 

tata


----------



## Bonkic (5. September 2008)

Lisi87 am 05.09.2008 15:17 schrieb:
			
		

> ich mache keinen Hehl daraus das ich mit Sicherheit nicht so reif bin wie einige andere hier, die offenbar mit einem Gläschen Bordeux und dem Nadelstreif vor dem PC sitzen.




*DAS* war jetzt witzig.   
*PROST! *


----------



## Felix Schuetz (5. September 2008)

> Es macht schon einen Unterschied, ob ich in der zweiten Phase eine aggressive Kreatur oder eine friedliche schaffe, man kann genügend ausprobieren mit immer wieder überraschenden Ergebnissen.


Eben, In der zweiten Phase. Die interessiert später keinen Menschen. Sorry, spiel das Spiel länger. Und was sind das für überraschende Ergebnisse?



> Mit Exempel statuieren bezog ich mich auf so manch überzogene Wertung bei einigen "Perlen" wie Gothic 3 etc. Und wie unabhängig die Redaktionen wirklich sind, weiß man ja seit der 4Gamers vs. Atari-"Affäre".


Sprich: Weil Dir andere Wertungen nicht passten, muss diese automatisch falsch sein? 
Und wegen der Atari-Sache: Du bist ganz offensichtlich nicht informiert. Das ist okay, aber bitte feuer hier nicht einfach so ein Thema in die Runde, das nicht nur irreführend und falsch ist, sondern auch einfach nicht hier rein passt.


----------



## Boesor (5. September 2008)

FelixSchuetz am 05.09.2008 12:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Öh... nein. Ich hab mich für Spore nicht wirklich interessiert, hatte daher keine Erwartungen - und konnte somit auch nicht enttäuscht werden. Ich hab es einfach gespielt, ohne Hintergedanken.



Dann war es wohl n falscher Eindruck.
Egal, eigentlich stimmen wir ja (fast) alle darin überein, dass Wertungen eine gewisse Subjektivität enthalten und jeder das Endergebnis selbst bewerten muss.
Gerade bei einem Spiel wie Spore, welches ja doch etwas schwer zu fassen ist, nicht leicht oder gar nicht in ein genre passt, wundert mich die große Wertungsspanne eigentlich nicht.


----------



## Bonkic (5. September 2008)

FelixSchuetz am 05.09.2008 12:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Öh... nein. Ich hab mich für Spore nicht wirklich interessiert, hatte daher keine Erwartungen - und konnte somit auch nicht enttäuscht werden. Ich hab es einfach gespielt, ohne Hintergedanken.




hmm, ich will ja jetzt nicht den anderen hier das wort reden, aber dein einleitungssatz widerspricht dem doch ein wenig, denn dort heisst es: " Dass Spore _irgendwie genial_ sein soll, war hinreichend bekannt."   

aber egal; was mich -wo wir schon dabei sind- am test doch ein wenig verwundert hat, ist der umfang. 
der fliesstext, also das herzstück des tests, der sich schlauchartig durch die 3 seiten zieht, ist doch wirklich schon von beinahe beeindruckender kürze.
ich bin doch der auffassung, dass _eines der_, wenn nicht _das_ am meisten erwarteten spiel der letzten paar jahre, da ein wenig -nein viel!- mehr verdient hätte.

daran ändern auch die paar drumherum drapierten kästen nix.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (5. September 2008)

> hmm, ich will ja jetzt nicht den anderen hier das wort reden, aber dein einleitungssatz widerspricht dem doch ein wenig, denn dort heisst es: " Dass Spore _irgendwie genial_ sein soll, war hinreichend bekannt."


Ich sagte ja: Natürlich war ich über das Spiel informiert, natürlich habe ich mit Kollegen gesprochen, natürlich habe ich die Berichte gelesen. Das ist mein Job. Und natürlich habe ich den jahrelangen Hype miterlebt, der die Entwicklung von Spore begleitet hat. Trotzdem muss ich mich deshalb noch lange nicht privat für ein Spiel interessieren - geschweigedenn es gut bewerten. Ich habe Spore begonnen, ohne mich übermäßig darauf zu freuen noch einen Hass auf das Spiel zu haben. Ich hab ihm einfach eine faire Chance eingeräumt. 



> aber egal; was mich -wo wir schon dabei sind- am test doch ein wenig verwundert hat, ist der umfang.
> der fliesstext, also das herzstück des tests, der sich schlauchartig durch die 3 seiten zieht, ist doch wirklich schon von beinahe beeindruckender kürze.
> ich bin doch der auffassung, dass _eines der_, wenn nicht _das_ am meisten erwarteten spiel der letzten paar jahre, da ein wenig -nein viel!- mehr verdient hätte.
> 
> daran ändern auch die paar druherum drapierten kästen nix.


Seitenumfänge entscheidet nicht der Redakteur, da spielen eine Menge Faktoren mit rein. Ich selbst hätte auch gerne mehr Seiten gehabt, da es auf dieser Platzmenge ganz schön schwierig war, die wichtigsten Aspekte des Spiels vernünftig abzuhandeln. Aber man muss eben damit arbeiten, was da ist.


----------



## Bonkic (5. September 2008)

FelixSchuetz am 05.09.2008 16:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab ihm einfach eine faire Chance eingeräumt.



das würde ich auch nie anzweifeln.   



> Seitenumfänge entscheidet nicht der Redakteur, da spielen eine Menge Faktoren mit rein. Ich selbst hätte auch gerne mehr Seiten gehabt, da es auf dieser Platzmenge ganz schön schwierig war, die wichtigsten Aspekte des Spiels vernünftig abzuhandeln. Aber man muss eben damit arbeiten, was da ist.



dann versteh ich leider nicht, weshalb irgendeine "übergeordnete instanz" einem dermassen heisserwarteten titel lediglich so wenig platz einräumen kann und dass auch noch angesichts der tatsache, dass die wertung nicht gerade ausgefallen ist, wie erwartet.
dass die wertung zu kontroversen führen würde, war euch ja wohl klar. 

das layout lag vermutlich auch schon fest, denn ansonsten, hätte man durchaus ein paar bilder weniger zum abdruck bringen können. 

absolut unverständlich.


----------



## Peter23 (5. September 2008)

Bonkic am 05.09.2008 16:12 schrieb:
			
		

> FelixSchuetz am 05.09.2008 16:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich glaube da täuscht dich deine Wahrnehmung Bonkic. Ich habe nicht den Eindruck, dass es sich bei Spore um einen der am sehnlichsten Erwarteten Titel der letzten Jahre handelt. Ich denke Spore geht den meisten Gamern am Ar... vorbei. Am ehesten wird es wohl als neuer Experimentierkasten vom Sims Erfinder angesehen.  Da es noch nicht mal einen Multiplayer Modus hat wird es keine lange Karierre vor sich haben, geschweige denn sich in der E Sports Szene etablieren. Ein netter Singelplayer Gag für zwischendurch, mehr nicht.
Es würde mich wundern, wenn es in einem halben Jahr noch in den Charts ist.


----------



## Boesor (5. September 2008)

Peter23 am 05.09.2008 16:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube da täuscht dich deine Wahrnehmung Bonkic. Ich habe nicht den Eindruck, dass es sich bei Spore um einen der am sehnlichsten Erwarteten Titel der letzten Jahre handelt. Ich denke Spore geht den meisten Gamern am Ar... vorbei. Am ehesten wird es wohl als neuer Experimentierkasten vom Sims Erfinder angesehen.  Da es noch nicht mal einen Multiplayer Modus hat wird es keine lange Karierre vor sich haben, geschweige denn sich in der E Sports Szene etablieren. Ein netter Singelplayer Gag für zwischendurch, mehr nicht.
> Es würde mich wundern, wenn es in einem halben Jahr noch in den Charts ist.



Mit "erwartet" ist wohl eher gemeint, (so ziemlich) jeder will wissen, was das jetzt genau ist und vor allem wie es geworden ist.
Immerhin ist Spore was absolut neues, noch dazu von einer Legende wie Will Wright.
Ob sich das jetzt auch großer Beliebtheit erfreuen wird ist ne andere frage.


----------



## homann5 (5. September 2008)

Peter23 am 05.09.2008 16:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube da täuscht dich deine Wahrnehmung Bonkic. Ich habe nicht den Eindruck, dass es sich bei Spore um einen der am sehnlichsten Erwarteten Titel der letzten Jahre handelt. Ich denke Spore geht den meisten Gamern am Ar... vorbei. Am ehesten wird es wohl als neuer Experimentierkasten vom Sims Erfinder angesehen.  Da es noch nicht mal einen Multiplayer Modus hat wird es keine lange Karierre vor sich haben, geschweige denn sich in der E Sports Szene etablieren. Ein netter Singelplayer Gag für zwischendurch, mehr nicht.
> Es würde mich wundern, wenn es in einem halben Jahr noch in den Charts ist.


Da wette ich gegen. Gerade da Spore ja die Casual Gamer als Zielgruppe hat, wird sich der Titel wie geschnitten Brot verkaufen. Und der Titel wird auch den meisten Gamern nicht am Ar... vorbeigehen, wie Du es so schön schreibst. Ein Spiel braucht keinen Multiplayer-Part und "toll" zu sein, genausowenig muss es sich in den E-"Sports"-Szene etablieren.


----------



## Bonkic (5. September 2008)

Peter23 am 05.09.2008 16:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube da täuscht dich deine Wahrnehmung Bonkic. Ich habe nicht den Eindruck, dass es sich bei Spore um einen der am sehnlichsten Erwarteten Titel der letzten Jahre handelt. Ich denke Spore geht den meisten Gamern am Ar... vorbei.



da bin ich nun wirklich mal ganz anderer meinung. 

nur mal um die dimensionen zu verdeutlichen: ea plant in diesem monat alleine in den usa 2 millionen stück abszusetzen. eine absolut gewaltige zahl für einen pc titel. 
ob sie das auch schaffen ist ein anderes thema, aber die erwartungshaltung war schon enorm, würde ich mal behaupten.

edit:


> At E3 2005, the game won the Best of Show, Best Original Game, Best PC Game, and Best Simulation Game Game Critics Awards. At E3 2006, it won Best PC Game, Best Original Game, and Best Simulation.
> 
> Spore won the GameTrailers E3 2008 Award for Best PC Game. It also won the E3 2008 Overall Best of Show from GameSpy



_wikipedia_


----------



## Gamaxy (5. September 2008)

Vielleicht wird aus Spore ja noch ein geniales Spiel. Das Grundgerüst steht ja und scheint problemlos zu funktionieren, darauf lässt sich aufbauen.

Das Problem mit der fehlenden Spieltiefe liegt ja nicht an der Engine, von daher sind zumindest die theoretischen Möglichkeiten gegeben, Spore noch zu einem komplexen Titel zu machen.

Fraglich ist allerdings, ob das von EA/Maxis überhaupt gewollt ist oder ob das Spiel bewusst so banal gehalten wurde, um explizit die Gruppe der Casual Gamer anzusprechen...


----------



## nonamenolife (5. September 2008)

Gamaxy am 05.09.2008 17:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht wird aus Spore ja noch ein geniales Spiel. Das Grundgerüst steht ja und scheint problemlos zu funktionieren, darauf lässt sich aufbauen.



Ich glaub nicht, dass man da noch viel rausholen kann. Jedenfalls nicht, um noch ein komplexes und anspruchsvolles Spiel daraus zu machen. Weil halt die ganze Chraktergenerierung letztendlich nur eine rein optische Sache ist. Die ganzen Stats haben kaum Auswirkungen, und am Ende ist von der ganzen mühsam zusammengebauten Rasse eigentlich nur noch ein Avatar-Bildchen übrig.

Aber vielleicht wird aus Spore ja eine neue Generation von Instant-Messenger oder Chatprogramm, dafür hat es auf jedenfall genug Potential


----------



## Stuhlian (5. September 2008)

Also soweit ich mich richtig erinnere war damals bei der ersten Presentation von Spore von einem riesigen Multiplayer Universum die rede, einem persistenten Universum in dem die einmal implementierten Rassen gegen und miteinander Ringen sollten, was ehrlich gesagt auch bei mir ,einem nicht-casual-gamer für großes Aufsehen gesorgt hat.So wie ich sehe scheint dieses wirklich ambitionierte Projekt aufgegeben worden zu sein, was dieses Spiel zu einem besseren interaktiven Bildschirmschoner macht. Obwohl ich die Sims nicht mag ,war ich ein großer Fan von Creatures, einem der ersten Spiele die versucht haben virtuelle Kreaturen mit eigenem Willen und rudimentären sozialen und evolutionären Bedürfnissen zu simulieren... Auf diesen Test schauend habe ich nun die Befürchtung das nicht mal dieses niedrige Niveau an "Lebendigkeit" überschritten wird...sehr traurig.  Das ich fremd designte Kreaturen sehe ist  im Angesicht des fehlenden MMO Modus eine Farce und nicht erwähnenswert.Ich hoffe das wenigstens im Nachhinein die Komplexität gesteigert wird und die vielen unzähligen Faktoren mit einbezogen werden die Leben braucht um zu entstehen oder viel mehr zu überstehen .Von einer solchen Simulation erwarte ich mehr...


----------



## ekky (5. September 2008)

Ich glaube auch das E.A ein anderen Plan verfolgt, nämlich das Game nach und nach per ADD ONS aufzubauen.

So traurig es ist, aber ich glaube das E.A jetzt bewusst ein halb gares Spiel auf den Markt gebracht hat um nach und nach mehr daran zu verdienen.

Ich werde Spore definitiv nicht kaufen.


----------



## Peter23 (5. September 2008)

Bonkic am 05.09.2008 16:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Peter23 am 05.09.2008 16:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich habe in meinem Bekanntenkreis einige Leute die ich als Hardcore Gamer bezeichnen würde. Ich denke keiner von denen hat je das Wort Spore gehört.
Causal Gamer sind im Moment eher an der Wii oder am DS interessiert.

Es gab in der PC Games Printausgabe immer eine Rubrik: "Darauf warten die Spieler am meisten" an welchem Platz steht da Spore? 

Warten wir einfach mal ab, wie sich Spore verkauft.

In meiner Wahrnehmung warten die Gamer übrigens auf Farcry 2, Crysis Warhead, das nächste WOW Addon, Starcraft 2 oder Red Alert 3. Auf Spore bestimmt nicht.


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. September 2008)

Wenn das Spiel wirklich so simpel, einfach und langweilig ist, dann sollte man doch die Mags eigentlich loben, dass sie sowas endlich mal abwerten. Der Trend geht doch schon genug dahin, dass Spiele erschreckend einfach und immer mehr auf den Gelegenheitsspieler getrimmt werden. Da ist es doch gut, dass man da mal auf die Finger haut, denn ich möchte auch nicht in Zukunft komplexe Spiele haben und nicht nur irgendwelche einfachen Flash-Game artigen Spiele, in denen es letztendlich nur darum geht, massenweise Addons rauszubringen und das Ganze ohne Ende zu verwursten. Darauf waren nämlich die Sims ausgelegt und ist es jetzt auch Spore. Auf irgendwelche Gelegenheitsspieler und Frauen, die dann nachher in den Laden rennen und sich jeden Zusatz kaufen. Der Hardcorezocker schüttelt da nur verwundert den Kopf.
Ich persönlich bin jedenfalls nicht bereit für solche Simpelspiele 40 Euro auszugeben, da kann ich auch gleich irgendwo im Netz irgendwelche Flash-Games Spielen und die sind kostenlos.


----------



## bumi (5. September 2008)

Lisi87 am 05.09.2008 15:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber bitte, ich kann mich noch gut erinnern an einen gewissen PCG Rollenspieltester der nichtmal Morrowind gespielt hat... Da kann man nur müde lächeln über eure hochgehaltene Kompetenz.


Ich finds höchst amüsant, dass du die Kompetenz eines Spieletesters daran misst, ob er dieses oder jenes Spiel gespielt hat. Ich hab beispielsweise auch Resident Evil 2 mal gespielt, dann das meiste ausgelassen und mir dann irgendwann Teil 4 gekauft - kann ich jetzt deswegen kein Urteil über das Spiel abgeben, weil ich die Vorgänger nicht kenne? So ein Humbug 
Ich hab Morrowind auch nur angespielt und es hat mir nicht gefallen, deswegen darf ich doch trotzdem einen Test über den Nachfolger Oblivion verfassen, oder mich mit einem anderen Rollenspiel auseinandersetzen? Oder ist das deiner Meinung nach dann nicht rechtens?
Ganz ehrlich: würde man seine Redakteure auf diese Art und Weise rekrutieren, wären so manche (Online-)Magazine längst ausgestorben. Jeder Spieler oder Redakteur wächst mit seiner Erfahrung und die macht man eben im Laufe der Zeit. Aber man kann *jedes* Spiel unabhängig von einem anderen bewerten, da man sowieso jedes Produkt als eigenständiges ansehen sollte. Deine Argumentation ist also relativ seicht und alles andere als stichfest.

Aber du spielst ja schon 10 Jahre, du weisst das ja 



> Glaube nicht das meine Ausführungen jemandem peinlich sein sollten


Nun, doch... dir. Wie gesagt wäre auch in einer solchen Diskussion ein freundlicher Umgangston durchaus angebracht, welchen du nun schon das ein oder andere mal eher vernachlässigt hast, indem du anderen Inkompetenz etc. vorwirfst.
Dies ist kein Forum in welchem man sich gegenseitig die Rübe blutig prügelt - hier soll sachlich und objektiv diskutiert werden, was dir scheinbar teilweise ein wenig schwer fällt.

Lass andere ihre Meinung über das Spiel kundtun - an *Meinungen* gibt es nichts zu diskutieren. Und wenn nun Spore nicht den persönlichen Geschmack des Herrn Schütz getroffen hat, dann ist das nun eben so. Er hat ja ausführlich geschrieben dass man sich in Punkto Präsentation (Grafik, Akkustik, Zugänglichkeit) viel Mühe gegeben hat und all jene Punkte wurden auch in der Abschlusswertung berücksichtigt - ansonsten wäre eben jene noch niedriger ausgefallen 



Spoiler



und wir hätten noch mehr lustige "Argumente" von dir lesen dürfen *g*


----------



## Lisi87 (5. September 2008)

Solche posts sind Wasser auf meine Mühlen aber, das weißt du ja:

@bumi

Es geht mir hier nicht um seine Meinung - mir egal was er über das Spiel denkt/ Nur ist die Wertung nicht korrekt, wenn man mit anderen Spielen vergleicht. 

Und Vergleich muss methodisch erlaubt sein, sonst brauch ich keine Wertung, wenn ich sie nicht mit jener anderer Spiele vergleichen darf! Was kann eine %-Wertung anderes sein als eine Vergleichsgröße? Ich kann jedenfalls meinen Spielspaß nicht in % angeben - ich höchstens sagen: War Spaßig /War nicht spaßig (/Dir könnte es auch /nicht gefallen usw.). Aber vielleicht lehrst du mich deine aus offensichtlicher Weisheit erwachsene Fähigkeit, Gefühle auf 100stel genau zu quantifizieren in einer völlig losgelösten Betrachtungsweise eines einzelnen völlig vorurteilsfrei getesteten Spiels. Und oje! Jetzt erst fällt es mir auf - ich bin ja doch nicht so gut wie ich dachte - IHR seid es, die den totalen Durchblick haben. Gut das es Leute wie dich gibt bumi, sonst wüsste ich echt jetzt nicht, dass ich mich danebenbenommen habe! DANKE und entschuldigt vielmals.

-Trotzdem:

Sicher kann man ein Spiel nach dem Spaß bewerten, den es macht - trotzdem müssen andere Spiele, die genauso viel Spaß machen ungefähr dieselbe Wertung kassieren - da kann man wohl nicht widersprechen. Und Gothic 3 gleich gut wie Gothic 1??? LEIDER NEIN PCG (Kann man gar nicht ernsthaft meinen, wenn man beide Teile kennt)---> nicht das einzige Beispiel--->meine Kritik.

Und nochmal: Klar muss man die wichtigsten Werke einer Gattung kennen, bevor man über andere urteilt. Ich schreibe keine Kritik über den Zauberberg, wenn ich sonst kaum Bücher kenne. Aber das wird schwer für dich nachvollziehbar sein... wenn man nämlich Dinge isoliert beurteilt und nicht ganzheitlich, kann man meine Argumente gar nicht verstehen. Jemand der in seinem Leben nur ein Bild gesehen hat kann nicht sagen: Das gefällt mir! Diese Fähigkeit erlernt der Mensch nur durch die Kenntnis mehrerer Bilder.

Zu Meinungen: Sicherlich: Ich kann sagen: "Lidl Wein ist der beste Wein überhaupt!... Und der latour 45 schmeckt zum Kotzen" - ist ne Meinung und mag am Stammtisch an dem du dir womöglich dein Gehirn mürbe säufst Zustimmung finden - unter echten Weinkennern wird man dich auslachen. Soviel zum Thema Meinungen. (Ja, ja, ja jeder hat seine eigene Wahrheit, schon klar, liebenswert aber nur beschränkt zu berücksichtigen, denn es gibt auch Leute die meinen "Schwarze sind schlechter als Weiße" - ist auch ne Meinung, nur leider weit weg von der Wahrheit - ah Moment mal! Wenn aber jetzt seine eigene Wahrheit hat?! Ja dann gibts ja sowas wie Rassisten gar nicht! Ich belehre mich gleich selbst, um euch Zeit zu sparen: --- Aber, aber Lisi! Das ist ja wieder ganz was anderes! Peinlich, peinlich. Es gibt dort verschiedene Wahrheiten - wo es UNS gerade passt, so vertseh doch. An einigen Stellen gibts mehr Wahrheiten , an anderen weniger... und jetzt einen warmen Tee drauf.) 

Abschließend: Ist mir alles kein Stück peinlich, vorallem weil DU und Co. keine Befugnis haben mir zu sagen, was mir peinlich sein sollte. Peinlich wäre es mir beispielsweise, wenn ich Lebenstipps von einem Gelegenheitskiffer entgegen nehmen würde, dem das THC offenbar mehr geschadet als geholfen hat. Aber das ist ja nur ein Beispiel, das braucht jetzt keiner der Addressaten dieses Posts auf sich beziehen. Nicht das hier noch einer glaubt ich werde beleidigend, sollte nur zeigen was mir peinlich wäre - so als VERGLEICHSMAßSTAB.

Das lustige an meinen Argumenten sehe ich selbst - nur kann ich dir nicht sagen, was ich im Gegensatz zu dir daran lustig finde - am Ende verstößts noch gegen die Netiquette.


----------



## bumi (5. September 2008)

> Ich kann sagen: "Lidl Wein ist der beste Wein überhaupt!... Und der latour 45 schmeckt zum Kotzen" - ist ne Meinung und mag *am Stammtisch an dem du dir womöglich dein Gehirn mürbe säufst* Zustimmung finden


Junge Dame, halte deine Zunge (bzw. deine Finger) im Zaum!


----------



## Felix Schuetz (5. September 2008)

Lisi87 am 05.09.2008 20:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Solche posts sind Wasser auf meine Mühlen aber, das weißt du ja:
> 
> @bumi
> 
> ...


Mehr!


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. September 2008)

Wer braucht da noch Fernsehen? Die beste Unterhaltung gibt es wie immer hier im Forum...... *sich chips und cola bereitstell* Macht weiter so


----------



## Kristian (5. September 2008)

Ich muss leider der Wertung der PCGames zustimmen. Es hätte doch so schön werden können. Aber leider hat man wie so oft an Komplexität und Spieltiefe gekürzt, um auf dem Mainstream-Markt abzusahnen.

Ob hier eine Marketing-Strategie dahinter steckt? Mehr Spieltiefe erst mit kostenpflichtigen Addons? Die Sims im Weltall?

Jedenfalls war ich über die Kürze des Spiels sehr enttäuscht.

Die erste Phase war gleich zu Beginn sehr spassig. Die Musik hatte was fremdartiges. Die Kreaturen sorgten für einige Lacher, als sie von meiner eigenen Kreatur mit flottem Flossenschlagen davoneilten. Ansich ist diese Phase sehr gut gelungen, nur leider endete diese Phase viel zu schnell. Ich habe mir einfach noch etwas mehr gewünscht. Vielleicht erste kurze Landgänge und die Möglichkeit entsprechende Körperteile mit anderen Eigenschaften hinzuzufügen (Lungen, Beine), um für die Landphase besser gewapnet zu sein. Aber Pustekuchen. Nach knapp 20 Minuten ist Schluss mit Phase 1!

So wechselte ich mit dem Gefühl etwas verpasst zu haben in die Landphase. Hier verdient man sich die ersten DNA Punkte durch Töten oder durch das Schliessen von Freundschaften. Sehr amüsant war auch hier das Verhalten der anderen Kreaturen zu beobachten. Nach ein paar ersten Hieben mit meinen Krallen, wichen mir schwächere Kreaturen ab dann immer aus oder suchten sogar das Weite. Nicht ganz verstanden habe ich leider die gewaltlose Art, um an DNA und neuen Körperteile zu kommen. Egal wie groß meine Herde war und wie viel ich in meine "Schönheit" investierte, beim "Bezaubern" von anderen Kreaturen zog ich oft den Kürzeren.
Ansich sehr lustig und auch abwechslungsreich, doch leider wie die erste Phase viel zu kurz. Man hat zwar die Möglichkeit nicht sofort in die nächste Phase zu wechseln, um evtl neue Körperteile zu suchen, aber das macht nicht wirklich Spass, denn wenn man schon so weit ist, dass man in die nächste Phase wechseln kann, hat man oft schon alle "Upgrades" für die Körperteile eingesammelt, für die man sich am Anfang entschieden hatte.

Und ich wechselte wieder rasch in die Stammesphase und somit in die Strategiephase. Auch hier zunächst wieder das Gefühl, dass ich meinen Kreaturen mehr "Waffen" hätte mitgeben sollen. Doch schnell merkte ich, dass es keinen Unterschied machte, wieviele Arme, Zähne, Gifttaschen und Nadelkissen die Kreaturen besaßen. Sie unterschieden sich nur in den Waffenarten "Nahkampf" und "Fernkampf". Also war die ganze vorherige Phase für die Katz und nur noch von optischen Wert. Schade! Ab hier merkte ich dann, dass das Spiel gar nicht so Komplex ist, wie es zu Beginn den Anschein machte. Es gibt nur drei Entwicklungswege in jeder Phase! Auch die Stammesphase endete zügig. Und wie in den vorherigen Phasen hatte die Art und Weise, wie wir das Phasenende erreichten keine Auswirkungen auf das weitere Spiel.

Die Zivilisationsphase hätte so schön werden können. Aber leider auch hier wenig Abwechslung. Lediglich 3 verschiedene Gebäude und 3 verschiedene Fahrzeuge (Land, Wasser, Luft) bieten nicht sehr viel Handlungsfreiraum. Hier fällt die fehlende Spieltiefe besonders auf. Die Idee mit den 3 Entwicklungsrichtungen (Religion, Wirtschaft, Militär) ist hierbei recht nett gelungen, denn jede Richtung bietet andere Möglichkeiten die Welt zu erobern. Doch wäre hier mir lieber eine Art "Age of Empires" oder "Rise of Nations" mit Technologien, Rohstoffsammler und Zeitepochen. Der Planet ist einfach zu schnell erobert.
Hier bekam ich zum Ersten mal das Gefühl: "Wozu das alles? Warum soll ich weiter spielen?"

Aber naja, die Weltraumphase wollte ich doch noch kennenlernen. Und ich war zunächst angenehm überrascht. Planeten zu teraformen und eigene Kreaturen anzusiedeln machte einen Riesenspass. Auch die ersten Kämpfe mit Piraten und Feinden waren wirklich toll und abwechslungsreich. Alles machte Spass solange mein Imperium klein war. Ich war voller Euphorie angesichts dieser gigantischen Galaxie. "Man, das alles wird mir gehören!"

Doch sobald ich die Anzahl von 7 kolonisierten Sternensystemen überschritten hatte, fing das Spiel unübersichtlich und überfordernd zu sein. Überfordernd nicht weil das Spiel so kompliziert wurde, sondern weil es immer mühsamer wurde sein Imperium zu verteidigen und aufrecht zu erhalten. Es gibt überhaupt keine Automatisierungs-Funktionen und auch keine wirkliche Möglichkeit seine Sternensysteme zu verteidigen. Nach jedem Angriff musste man mühsam zum jeweiligen Planeten hinfliegen, um nachzusehen was zerstört wurde. Sehr ärgerlich und so ziemlich demotivierend! Hatte keine Lust mehr!

Auch sehr ärgerlich ist die Tatsache, dass ich nur knapp 12 Stunden gebraucht habe, um fast alle Upgrades zu erhalten. Das wäre bei einem Ego-Shooter eine gute Spielzeit. Aber doch nicht bei so einer Lebens-Simulation.

Ich weiss leider nicht wie Mod-freundlich das Spiel geschrieben wurde.
Ich sehe viel Potential für Besserungen. Und hoffe, dass sich einige Spore-Fans ans Modden machen werden.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (5. September 2008)

Kristian am 05.09.2008 22:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich muss leider der Wertung der PCGames zustimmen. Es hätte doch so schön werden können. Aber leider hat man wie so oft an Komplexität und Spieltiefe gekürzt, um auf dem Mainstream-Markt abzusahnen.
> 
> Ob hier eine Marketing-Strategie dahinter steckt? Mehr Spieltiefe erst mit kostenpflichtigen Addons? Die Sims im Weltall?
> 
> ...


Sag mal ... Du willst nicht zufällig bei uns anfangen? Besonders Deine Analyse der Weltall-Phase ist - aus meiner Sicht - sehr zutreffend.


----------



## Katzan-666 (5. September 2008)

Zum spezifischen Drama:


> Und Vergleich muss methodisch erlaubt sein, sonst brauch ich keine Wertung, wenn ich sie nicht mit jener anderer Spiele vergleichen darf! Was kann eine %-Wertung anderes sein als eine Vergleichsgröße? Ich kann jedenfalls meinen Spielspaß nicht in % angeben - ich höchstens sagen: War Spaßig /War nicht spaßig (/Dir könnte es auch /nicht gefallen usw.). Aber vielleicht lehrst du mich deine aus offensichtlicher Weisheit erwachsene Fähigkeit, Gefühle auf 100stel genau zu quantifizieren in einer völlig losgelösten Betrachtungsweise eines einzelnen völlig vorurteilsfrei getesteten Spiels. Und oje! Jetzt erst fällt es mir auf - ich bin ja doch nicht so gut wie ich dachte - IHR seid es, die den totalen Durchblick haben. Gut das es Leute wie dich gibt bumi, sonst wüsste ich echt jetzt nicht, dass ich mich danebenbenommen habe! DANKE und entschuldigt vielmals.



Nur weil ein %-Zeichen als Wertungseinheit hinhalten muss heisst das noch lange nicht dass es eine empirisch korrekt erarbeitete Meinung sein muss. Selbst aus "Gefällt mir/Gefällt mir nicht" KÖNNTE man eine prozentuale Wertung herleiten. Oder eine Smiley-Wertung 

Zum allgemeinen Drama:


			
				FelixSchuetz am 05.09.2008 21:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Mehr!



Sowas ist zum Beispiel ein Indikator dafür, wenn jemandem etwas peinlich sein SOLLTE. Klar, man kann solche Indikatoren auch ignorieren, darf sich dann aber nicht aufregen, wenn man Spott erntet 

In dem sinne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alf1507 (5. September 2008)

Ich sage besser nicht was ich über die Reaktion von Felix gegenüber Lissi halte. Nur eins noch: Nicht ihr sollte etwas peinlich sein sondern *ihm*!


----------



## Felix Schuetz (5. September 2008)

Alf1507 am 05.09.2008 22:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sage besser nicht was ich über die Reaktion von Felix gegenüber Lissi halte. Nur eins noch: Nicht ihr sollte etwas peinlich sein sondern *ihm*!


Niemandem sollte irgendwas peinlich sein. Ich mochte einfach den Text und die Art, wie sie argumentiert, ganz gleich wie sehr sie mich nun angreift oder nicht. Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, ist sie selbstironisch genug, um ein "Mehr" nicht als Spott auszulegen. Auch an Dich, Alf: Schön durchatmen.


----------



## Lisi87 (6. September 2008)

FelixSchuetz am 05.09.2008 22:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Kristian am 05.09.2008 22:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




@bumi: Ich brauch meine Zunge nicht in Zaum halten, hab nämlich keine Aussage gemacht - sagte bloß womöglich, kenn dich ja nicht - und möglich ist vieles, auch, dass du die wiedergeborene Version von Ghandi bist... glaub ich aber weniger *g*

@Felix: Was jetzt bietest du ihm den Job an? Aber das war doch Sinn und Zweck meines ganzen Engagements hier... ich dachte, wenn ich hier nicht ganz niveaulos flame bietet ihr mir nen Job an, mit dem ich meine drei minderjährigen, unehelichen Kinder aus dem Elend befreien kann, das mit meinem schlechtbezahlten Job als Tellerwäscherin einhergeht. Och Menno! Wieder ein Traum zerbrochen - so schnell kanns gehen. Um ein Haar Mitglied in der großen Kompetenzrunde "PCG" und dann das Nichts, einfach so? 
Ist das ganze ein Versuch mich so in Verlegenheit zu bringen, dass ich aufhöre zu posten? Kurz Doppelaccount eingeloggt, nochmal sich selbst bestätigen und dann "JOBANGEBOT" (Spielautomatengeräusch *katschiiiiing*) vom einfachen Redakteur, der neuerdings Leute für Computec Media AG anstellen darf. Knüller! Echt total abgefahrene und witzige Idee, könnte von mir sein, ich helf dir ein bisschen sie weiter auszubauen: 

Achtung --- folgender Text ist frei erfunden und beruht nicht auf Tatsachen. Jegliche Ähnlichkeit oder Übereinstimmung zu Namen von Personen oder Firmen in der Realität ist REIN zufällig und war nicht beabsichtigt:

Also Kristian aufgepasst:  "Felix Verlag AG" bietet DIR:

40.000€ Einkommen brutto jährlich + Mitabeiterinnenlebensversicherung in der Höhe von 10 Mio. Euro bei der Phantasie und Co KG Versicherungsgesellschaft, die Raten übernimmt selbstredend der Verlag 

einen niegelnagelneuen BMW 6er mit Airconditioning Sonderausstattung und Nitro Einspritzung als Dienstwagen,

2 mal jährlich 3 Wochen Urlaub auf Firmenkosten in einem unserer verlagseigenen 5-Sterne Karibik- und Mittelmeerresorts! Bring doch auch deine Familie mit, unsere Kinderbegrabsch...ähm -betreuer freuen sich! 

Zusätzlich erhältst du die PERSONALVOLLMACHT der Felix AG, die es dir ermöglicht deine eigenen Felix AG Mitarbeiter einzustellen - wann und wo immer du willst! Kein nachfragen beim Personalchef wie bei anderen Verlagen, nein! Einfach sofort ein rechtlich verbindliches Angebot machen! Und das ohne Abmahnungsgefahr!

Jetzt wirst du fragen: Ist das denn schon alles Felix? Nein, Kristian ist es NICHT!
Meine Herren, meine Damen, halten sie sich fest, hier geht jetzt die Post ab - RUCKI ZUCKI!: Felix AG spendiert dir noch einen oben drauf: Gleich bei Arbeitsantritt vorgestern Mittag erhältst DU das phänomenale "Felix Verlag AG Aktien-Starter-Paket" a 1000 Anteile zu einem geschätzen Marktwert von -10€ --> Nur -10€ ? Wir bei Felix AG pflegen zu sagen: 
"KANN ABER WIEDER STEIGEN!"(= Unser Verlagsmotto, das wir auch den Herstellern gegenüber durchhalten - frei nach der Formel: Gute Annoncen gleich gutes Geld gleich Gute Wertung! (Das Motto ist bis zur Einstellung auswendig zu lernen - ist nämlich das Grundhandwerkszeug hier bei uns.)

Und als ob das nicht schon genug wäre gibts noch mehr, der totale Wahnsinn: Für unsere männlichen Mitarbeiter bieten wir Gratisbesuche im Firmenbordell "Zur Roten Laterne" (Vormals als play vanilla! bekannt), sowie einmalig das Fußpflegeset "Willi", bekannt aus dem Teleshop.

Einen Haken hat die Sache: Wir können dich nur einstellen, wenn du auch das richtige Tor aufmachst! Also was sagst du Kristian: Welches Tor wirst du öffnen Tor 1, Tor 2 oder Tor 3 -Doch Aufgepasst! nur hinter einem Tor verbirgt sich der Arbeitsvertrag mit Felix AG! Wie lautet deine Wahl? 

Ich höre Tor 2! Sicher?

Gut! Dann öffnen wir Tor 2! Oje! Oje! Oje! Hinter Tor 2 verbrigt sich leider:... Die Realität! Da wirds leider nix mit Arbeitsvertrag, du musst weiter als verzweifelter PCG Redakteur arbeiten: 

This Sendung was presented to you by: "Felix AG, die AG mit Herz"
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ich überspiele hier natürlich nur meine eigene tiefe Verletzung darüber, dass ein anderer den Erfolg hat, den ich immer so sehnlichst gesucht hatte. *schluchtz*


----------



## Caravaggio (6. September 2008)

Mannomannomann, da ist man mal für ein paar Stündchen (SPORE spielen) weg, und schon geht`s hier total ab...

Zum Spiel kann ich noch nicht so recht viel sagen (vielleicht mal nen Lesertest), aber soviel: Viel Licht, aber auch Schatten.

Interessanter ist eigentlich, was sich an diesem Spiel für Konflikte in der Beurteilung entwickeln - und was für ein Hass (teilweise).

Ich sehe da folgende interessante Punkte

- Spielebewertungen in Prozent
Natürlich kann ich das Spiel mit 73% bewerten (ist immerhin fast 3/4), aber die Frage ist doch die Vergleichbarkeit.
Ich lese nun lange genug PCG (ca. 12 Jahre) um das Gefühl zu haben, dass das eigentlich 'ne Sch***-Note ist. Wäre es möglich, in der Spiele-DB nach Noten zu suchen, so möchte ich wetten, dass man diverse Trash-Perlen finden würde, die auch 73% bekommen haben. Dem gegenüber stehen regelmässige Tests über 90% (ich möcht jetzt nicht wieder mit dem bösen C*****-Wort kommen) die im Vergleich absolute Genialität suggerieren. Da von Euren Noten diverse Kaufentscheidungen abhängen (lest mal die Kommentare der letzten Tage), ist dies einfach unredlich. 
Zumindest werden sich alle zukünftigen Spieletests an diesen 73% zu messen haben - macht Euch auf was gefasst...

- Casual vs. Hardcore
Herrlich, das Gezeter der selbst ernannten HC-Gamer. Was ist eigentlich HC-Gaming? Mein Tag (eurer auch) hat 24 Stunden. Davon schlafe ich ca. 7, arbeite allermindestens 9, dann kommt noch Essen, Transport, Körperpflege etc. und vielleicht noch 'ne Partnerin und andere Hobbys (kann ja nicht schaden...).
Was sind das für Leute? Schulschwänzer? Studienversager? Hartz IV-Empfänger? Sozial-Autisten? (---dieser Absatz ist bewusst sarkastisch und soll niemaden diskriminieren---)
Fakt ist doch, dass diese selbst ernannte Gamer-Elite niemals so gross ist, um die von ihnen so sehnlichst ersehnten Spiele zu finanzieren. Einerseits solls immer fetter, aufwendiger und teurer in der Produktion werden, andererseits aber der Kreis von Kunden immer elitäter und hardcore-iger. Das ist doch Unsinn!


- Aspekte, die von Euch nicht berücksichtigt werden
Alle motzen (zu Recht) immer über Bugs. Ich hatte bislang keinen einzigen.

Die Hardwareanforderungen sind echt moderat. Ich kann das Ding doch tatsächlich auf meinem lächerlichen 2GHz Centrino-Laptop spielen. Leider beobachte ich schon seit einiger Zeit, dass das bei Euch eher ein Contra-Argument ist. PCG und PCGH scheinen sich hier in ihrer Rollenverteilung nicht ganz einig zu sein. Spiele, die gut aussehen bekommen grundsätzlich 8x% - doof eigentlich.

Zwei Geschichten:
1.: Ich watschel mit meinem putzigen Wesen über den Planeten und treffe auf eine Horde zähnefletschender, muskelbepackter, aggressiver Saurier. Nach einigem Tanzen und Wedeln mit meinem extra dafür angeschafften Puschelschwänzchen gelingt es mir, mich mit diesen Monstern anzufreunden.
2.: Ich klicke auf eurer Homepage auf einen Link zu einem Fallout 3-Gameplay-Video und darf mir ansehen, wie einem Pixelmännchen mit Hilfe eines Bolzenschussgerätes (o.ä.) der Kopf abgetrennt und an der gegenüberliegenden Wand angepint wird.
Ohne jetzt hier allzusehr den friedensbewegten Sozialpädagogen zu spielen möchte ich doch anmerken, dass ich einen gewissen moralischen Unterschied in diesen Formen der Unterhaltung erkenne.
Ich finde es schade, dass die PCG nicht im Allergeringsten auf solche Unterschiede eingeht. Zumal ich aus beruflicher Erfahrung weiss, dass die zweite Form der Unterhaltung in massivem Masse von minderjährigen Jungen (raubkopierterweise) konsumiert wird.
Das scheinen mir teilweise auch die Leute zu sein, die jetzt diese Hassartikel über Spore (Mädchenspiel usw.) schreiben. Offensichtlich fühlen die sich in ihrer Identitätsfindung gestört.

P.S.:
A propos Minispiele (ohne jetzt irgend einen Vergleich anstellen zu wollen):
Kennt Ihr dieses rundenbasierte Mini-Strategiespiel mit nur 6 Einheitentypen, winziger 2D-Map, ohne Basenbau, tech-tree und Upgrades und seit Jahrhunderten ohne Add-Ons? Die Grafik ist sogar nur in Schwarz-Weiss und man kann es sogar auf dem Handy spielen...Bäh!!!


----------



## Lisi87 (6. September 2008)

HC Zocker ist für mich jemand der seine Freizeit zum Großteil mit Zocken verbringt... habe ich bisher nicht gemerkt das man Versager sein muss dafür... Abi mit Auszeichnung sag ich nur. Es gibt eben nicht nur einen Lebensstil, den man führen kann, nur muss man, um alles was man anders macht als die Masse kämpfen und sich ständig wehren Stichwort: "Sozial-Authist"... 

Kleine theoretische Rechnung: Wenn ich 8 Stunden arbeite von 7h an, dann bin ich um 15:30h zu Hause --> vor 23h geht man nicht ins Bett. Und schon hätte ich 6 Stunden Zeit zum Zocken - abseits Körperpflege und Essen. Weiß nicht was da so problematisch dran sein soll, sicher es gibt Tage an denen Dinge erledigt werden müssen, aber so oft ist das auch nicht.

Wenn ich nicht selbst sage ich bin HC Gamerin, wer solls sonst tun? Oder gibts dafür ne Behörde? Da muss man sich selbst ernennen, genauso wie man sich selbst zum "Extremsportler" macht usw.

Am Ende bin ich halt nur Core Zockerin - aber bin ich dann wenigstens auch weniger gestört? (Ich kenne die Antwort - du auch?)


----------



## Caravaggio (6. September 2008)

Lisi87 am 06.09.2008 01:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich nicht selbst sage ich bin HC Gamerin, wer solls sonst tun? Oder gibts dafür ne Behörde? Da muss man sich selbst ernennen, genauso wie man sich selbst zum "Extremsportler" macht usw.



Hey Lisi87

Du kannst mit deinem Leben machen was Du willst  (Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Abi übrigens), aber die Spiele die Du spielst können mit Leuten Deines Lifestyles allein nicht produziert werden.

Hast Du schon mal gehört, dass Michael Ballack sagt: "Freizeit-Kicker sind Pussies!"

Eben...


----------



## Caravaggio (6. September 2008)

Caravaggio am 06.09.2008 02:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Lisi87 am 06.09.2008 01:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lisi87 (6. September 2008)

Caravaggio am 06.09.2008 02:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Lisi87 am 06.09.2008 01:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe nur leider gar nicht verlangt ,dass man Spiele ausschließlich für Leute wie mich produziert. Genausowenig sagte ich was gegen Casual Gamer lesen sollte man schon, ich hab bloß gesagt, dass ich mich mit Spielen auszukennen meine und viel spiele. Aber lass ruhig laufen und hol dir deine Portion, Lisi, selten soviel gelacht wie heute.

Und was Ballack angeht... was interessieren mich Profi Fußballer, die gehen neben ihrer obsessiv betriebenen Sportart keiner produktiven Tätigkeit nach... ich leiste im Gegensatz meinen Teil zum BIP dieses Landes durch ehrliche Arbeit. Bekomme nur eben im Vergleich nichts dafür - weder Millionen noch Anerkennung.   

Und ja ich kann mit meinem Leben machen was ich will, das brauchst du nicht abschätzig anzumerken. Ich möchte nicht mit Leuten wie dir Tauschen.


----------



## Caravaggio (6. September 2008)

Hoppla, da haben sich unsere Posts wohl überschnitten



			
				Lisi87 am 06.09.2008 02:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Caravaggio am 06.09.2008 02:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Soweit ich weiss hast Du auf mich geantwortet und nicht umgekehrt. Ich hatte es eigentlich allgemein gemeint.



> Und ja ich kann mit meinem Leben machen was ich will, das brauchst du nicht abschätzig anzumerken. Ich möchte nicht mit Leuten wie dir Tauschen.



Du musst jetzt nicht deine ganze Wut über die unverschämten Posts des Tages an mir auslassen (ich bin noch nicht so lange hier).

Mein Leben ist übrigens ganz OK. Danke der Nachfrage.


----------



## Anthile (6. September 2008)

Lisi87 am 06.09.2008 02:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Caravaggio am 06.09.2008 02:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Du bist komisch...   :-o

Wobei ich grad nicht weiß ob "komisch" wie ein Clown oder komisch wie "die Milch schmeckt aber komisch".


----------



## crackajack (6. September 2008)

Lisi87 am 06.09.2008 01:08 schrieb:
			
		

> ...


Fassen wir zusammen:
73 ist _falsch_, weil...
_a) internationale Magazine höher bewerten_
Fällt unter eigene Meinung (des jeweiligen Testers). Muss man akzeptieren. (->Tests lesen, Argumente vergleichen....)

_b) pcgames ansonsten ja auch gerne höhere Wertungen vergibt und eine gewisse Vergleichbarkeit der pcgames-Wertungen vermisst wird_
Ok, kann man stehen lassen. Wenn man schon sowas exaktes wie Prozente vergeben will, und als Kaufberatungsmagazin eben eine gewisse Verpflichtung gegenüber dem unentschlossenen Leser hat, sollte das eben irgendwie konsistent sein. Tester sind aber nicht gleich, und schon gar nicht Roboter denen man einprogrammieren kann einer Meinung zu sein, bei allem, und am besten dann auch noch der _richtigen _Meinung....

Prinzipiell bin ich ja auch für vergleichbare Wertungen, mittlerweile sehe ich das aber nur mehr als Argument warum man Wertungen abschaffen sollte, zumindest gröber gestalten.
Einzig logische Schlussfolgerung wird aber auch für dich früher oder später sein, das %-Wertungen grundsätzlich unsinnig sind und allerhöchstens in 1/10 angegeben werden können (und selbst da immer wieder für einige völlig daneben liegen dürften), weil alles andere völlig unnötiger Unfug ist.

Wobei noch zu klären ist, ob nun die Spore-wertung tatsächlich aus allen bisherigen Wertungsschemen rausfällt oder nicht. Womit wir eig. bei a) wieder angelangt sind.


Kein einziges Argument des Tests wurde von dir kritisiert. Fehlt etwas das unbedingt hinzu sollte? Kommt dir irgendwas das Felix im Test geschrieben hat falsch vor?
Oder willst du weiterhin nur die Wertung bzw. die Vergleichbarkeit bemängeln? Der Text wäre imho viel interessanter.



			
				Caravaggio am 06.09.2008 01:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich lese nun lange genug PCG (ca. 12 Jahre) um das Gefühl zu haben, dass das eigentlich 'ne Sch***-Note ist.


Dem ist aber nicht so. Imho konnte man eine gewisse Kurskorrektur in letzter Zeit schon erkennen- also jetzt nicht nur bei Spore.... 


> Dem gegenüber stehen regelmässige Tests über 90% (ich möcht jetzt nicht wieder mit dem bösen C*****-Wort kommen) die im Vergleich absolute Genialität suggerieren.


Naja. Regelmässig? C***^^, Bioshock, UT3, und sonst?
Kurze Spiele haben es mit der MK eben leichter, da man wohl einfacher ~10 Stunden tiptop-Gameplay zu stande bringt als bei Spore 5 unterschiedliche Phasen, wo es für den 90er schon knapp wird, wenn nur eine Phase "versagt". Ist halt so und muss man eben bedenken wenn man eine i.d.R. bessere Wertung eines kurzen Spiels sieht. Ideal finde ich das sicher nicht, aber aus anderen Gründen finde ich Wertungen ja schon unnötig. (siehe oben)



> Herrlich, das Gezeter der selbst ernannten HC-Gamer.


HC-Gamer wollen halt ordentlich gefordert werden. Der Casualgamer, sofern er denn in ein Forum kommt, beschwert sich dann wohl über den angeblichen Frust bei Richard Burns Rally oder GTR, die Komplexität von Supreme Commander oder die rasante Spielgeschw. von Company of Heroes. whatever
Auch Gezeter?
Jeder will halt Spiele die seinen Vorstellungen entsprechen.


> Fakt ist doch, dass diese selbst ernannte Gamer-Elite niemals so gross ist, um die von ihnen so sehnlichst ersehnten Spiele zu finanzieren. Einerseits solls immer fetter, aufwendiger und teurer in der Produktion werden, andererseits aber der Kreis von Kunden immer elitäter und hardcore-iger. Das ist doch Unsinn!


Ich mach mir da keine Sorgen. Wenn der Markt insgesamt wächst, dann werden sich ähnlich der Filmbranche eben zwei Lager bilden. Einmal Mainstream für alle- möglichst zum Entspannen und Abschalten, und einmal mit "Anspruch".



> Hassartikel über Spore (Mädchenspiel usw.)


Also nur weil bei Spore naheliegenderweise (SIMS anyone?)eher Mädchen als mögliche Zielgruppe gesehen werden, ist das doch kein Hass darauf?
Keine Ahnung wo du da Hass siehst.



			
				Caravaggio am 06.09.2008 02:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Hast Du schon mal gehört, dass Michael Ballack sagt: "Freizeit-Kicker sind Pussies!"


Ballack wäre aber auch nicht mehr bereit in der Kreisliga zu spielen.


----------



## thefirstsonnyblack (6. September 2008)

also ich finde das game hammer genial und vergebe locker 90 % (bis jetzt vorerst denn ich habe noch nicht durchgespielt)

bildet euch eine eigene meinung und richtet euch nicht nach anderen, oder seid ihr nur mitläufer...

also ich glaube erst etwas richtig wenn ich mich davon überzeugt habe und es mit eigenen augen gesehen habe

deswegen gehen ich nie nach wertungen sondern kaufe was mir gefällt, ich lasse mir doch nicht vorschreiben was gut sein soll und was nicht... 

nach solchen wetungen kann man sich vielleicht ansatzweise orientieren aber können die genau so falsch sein wie der wetterbericht, und geschmäcker sind ja auch verschieden...

also jedem das seine


----------



## McDrake (6. September 2008)

Bin jetzt seit einigen Stunden im letzten Modus... und mir machts Spass, neue Planeten zu besiedeln.
Ok, ich mag auch 18 Wheels of Steel 

// btw: würde mich schon eher als HC-Zocker beschreiben.. seit der C64- Zeit.
Aber vielleicht bin ich deshalb froh, mal wieder ein "etwas anderes" Game gefunden zu haben.


----------



## Lisi87 (6. September 2008)

Caravaggio am 06.09.2008 01:29 schrieb:
			
		

> - Casual vs. Hardcore
> Herrlich, das Gezeter der selbst ernannten HC-Gamer. Was ist eigentlich HC-Gaming? Mein Tag (eurer auch) hat 24 Stunden. Davon schlafe ich ca. 7, arbeite allermindestens 9, dann kommt noch Essen, Transport, Körperpflege etc. und vielleicht noch 'ne Partnerin und andere Hobbys (kann ja nicht schaden...).
> Was sind das für Leute? Schulschwänzer? Studienversager? Hartz IV-Empfänger? Sozial-Autisten? (---dieser Absatz ist bewusst sarkastisch und soll niemaden diskriminieren---)
> Fakt ist doch, dass diese selbst ernannte Gamer-Elite niemals so gross ist, um die von ihnen so sehnlichst ersehnten Spiele zu finanzieren. Einerseits solls immer fetter, aufwendiger und teurer in der Produktion werden, andererseits aber der Kreis von Kunden immer elitäter und hardcore-iger. Das ist doch Unsinn!



@Caravaggio+Anthile

Schau was soll man dazu schon groß sagen, ein schönes Beispiel wie ihr denkt.

Caravaggio sagt: Was sind HC gamer eigentlich für Leute? Gleich mit negativer Anmerkung: Versager, Schwänzer, Behinderte...usw. Das du behinderte Menschen in einem Atemzug mit Versagern nennst finde ich übrigens besonders demaskierend... manche würden es vielleicht als ABSTOßEND bezeichnen - aber Netiquette. 

Vorbeugend: Da hilft der Zusatz  "sarkastisch" wenig, weil ziemlich klar rauskommt das es eben eigenes Vorurteil und Wertungsbild ist, keine Spur von Ironie oder Bedeutungsumkehr. Aber du wirst dich sicher gleich rechtfertigen und mir erklären in wiefern das "sarkastisch" ist.

Da erkläre ich, was für mich HC Gaming heißt und stelle gleich mal die angeblich gar nicht diskriminierenden Gleichsetzungen (beleidigend für Behinderte und für jeden HC Gamer) in Frage - find ich persönlich total legitim... das jetzt wieder andere genau DESWEGEN meinen ich sei komisch (entweder clown oder verdorbenes Nahrungsmittel) ist genauso unverständig (nicht unverständlich!). Ich meine es gibt Sachen, die ich schreibe, die sind nicht ganz ernst gemeint, aber wenn ich hier klarstelle das 
ad1 HC gaming nicht automatisch Hartz 4 bedeutet und soziale Inkompetenz 
ad2 Behinderte keine Versager sind
dann gibt euch das Veranlassung MICH zu kritisieren?! Sry damit haben sich hier einige in meinen Augen vollends disqualifiziert. Das ist beschämend sage ich nur - vorallem deshalb, weil ihr nach wie vor glaubt: FÜR MICH!

@crackajack

a) stimmt leider nur mit einer kleinen Beifügung: 73 ist für mich wegen b) falsch, nicht wegen den internationalen Magazinen (die haben mich nur darauf gebracht, es könnte da wiedermal was nicht stimmen). Eigenmeinung von Testern und andererseits die Kritik sind für mich nicht dasselbe und das gerade diese geforderte Ausdifferenzierung ein gutes von einem schlechten Review unterscheidet habe ich glaube ich hinreichend ausgeführt.

Nun ich sagte zum Beispiel das ich die Forderung von mehr Spieltiefe für nicht berechtigt halte... war neben angeblich mangelndem Spielspaß das einzige Argument in seinem Test. Wo nix ist kann man schwer kritisieren.


----------



## crackajack (6. September 2008)

Lisi87 am 06.09.2008 10:33 schrieb:
			
		

> a) stimmt leider nur mit einer kleinen Beifügung: 73 ist für mich wegen b) falsch, nicht wegen den internationalen Magazinen (die haben mich nur darauf gebracht, es könnte da wiedermal was nicht stimmen).


Sag ich ja. a) kommt zuerst, b) ist die weitere Folge  


> Eigenmeinung von Testern und andererseits die Kritik sind für mich nicht dasselbe und das gerade diese geforderte Ausdifferenzierung ein gutes von einem schlechten Review unterscheidet habe ich glaube ich hinreichend ausgeführt.


Nur habe ich ja auch versucht zu erklären das b) nicht beweisbar ist, während a) nun mal aufgrund der exakten Zahlen offensichtlich ist. Und damit wären wir wieder bei der eigenen (Wertungs-)Meinung des Testers die nun mal von deiner (und Tausenden anderen Profi-, genauso wie Hobbytestern) abweichen kann. Die wichtige Frage für pcg ist nun eh ob neben den Tausenden unzufrieden nicht Zehntausende stehen, die mit der Wertung klar kommen. Ist die Mehrheit der pcg-Leserschaft, die wohl bisher mit den Tests etwas anfangen konnten, weil sie sonst wohl kaum das Heft kaufen würden, mit 73 einverstanden oder sehen sie es alle wie du? Wie willst du sicherstellen bzw. woher willst du wissen das deine Meinung wirklich von der Mehrheit der Leserschaft geteilt wird?


> Nun ich sagte zum Beispiel das ich die Forderung von mehr Spieltiefe für nicht berechtigt habe... war neben angeblich mangelndem Spielspaß das einzige Argument in seinem Test.


Sehr gut! Du hast den Text gelesen, Sachen interpretiert, kamst zu einer anders lautenden Meinung und schon kannst du dir eine eigene Wertung basteln. Der Tester findet die Spieltiefe doof, dich stört es weniger-> seine Wertung stimmt für ihn, für dich liegt sie aber wohl höher da du keine enorme Spieltiefe von Spore verlangst.


----------



## moetown83 (6. September 2008)

Also ich persönlich halte beide Argumente a.) und b.) für Quatsch, a.) da ein Magazin unabhängig testen soll,also das Schielen auf die Wertungen anderer Magazine hinfällig ist,und b.) kein Argument ist.Vergleichbarkeit?Wer sagt denn,das ein Spiel,ist es vom Ansatz her auch noch so genial und in den Medien noch so gehypt ne tolle Wertung abstauben muss?Es geht hier schließlich um den Spielspaß,und wenn ich mir die Möglichkeiten anschaue,die Spore mir bietet,dann macht mich das Spiel tatsächlich nicht so an."Vergleichbarkeit der pcgames-Wertungen" ist also Quatsch,da die pcgames auch gerne mal 70er Wertungen vergibt,aber das bekommen auch nur Leute mit,die nicht nur die Highlightartikel lesen.Soviel dazu....


----------



## m185 (6. September 2008)

Also ich kenne Spore nicht - und es interessiert mich auch nicht sonderlich - aber der Thread dazu ist einfach überragend.

Für die köstliche Unterhaltung möchte ich deshalb meinen Dank an alle Beteiligen ausprechen.


----------



## Lisi87 (6. September 2008)

m185 am 06.09.2008 12:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich kenne Spore nicht - und es interessiert mich auch nicht sonderlich - aber der Thread dazu ist einfach überragend.
> 
> Für die köstliche Unterhaltung möchte ich deshalb meinen Dank an alle Beteiligen ausprechen.



Man bemüht sich ja doch...

@ crackajack:  Und ich denke trotzdem, man darf eine eigene Meinung nicht dermaßen in den Test einfließen lassen - aber da werden wir uns kaum einig werden. Du hast schon Recht: Ich weiß nicht, ob die Mehrheit meine Meinung teilt, aber ich bin mir trotzdem ziemlich sicher das die meisten Spieler im Durchschnitt 80-85% geben würden. Und das, was die meisten Spieler vermutlich denken, muss im Test wiedergespiegelt werden, nicht eine einzelne unreflektierte Meinung, die jetzt auch nicht sooooo toll begründet wurde.

Ich halte die Wertung von F.S. nunmal für fachlich falsch. Aber was solls... hauptsache die Wertungen folgen in Hinkunft diesen schonungslosen Wertungsprinzipien. (Also bei COD5 bitte nicht übersehen: Nur der Xte Battlefield Klon, bei Fra Cry 2 ebenfalls berücksichtigen: LEIDER doch wiedermal nur ein ganz normaler Shooter, wenig Story, wenig Atmo... etc. pp - ist natürlich jetzt spekulativ, weil besagte Spiele noch nicht erschienen sind, aber ihr wisst schon was ich meine)

In diesem Sinne: Ich freue mich auf die neugewonnene Kritikfreudigkeit der PCG in kommenden Tests. Ich könnte mir aber vorstellen: Wir lesen uns demnächst wieder! Denn meine Prognose: Schon im Herbst/Winter werden diverse 0815 Games wieder die 90er durchbrechen.


----------



## Boesor (6. September 2008)

Lisi87 am 06.09.2008 12:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Und das, was die meisten Spieler vermutlich denken, muss im Test wiedergespiegelt werden, nicht eine einzelne unreflektierte Meinung, die jetzt auch nicht sooooo toll begründet wurde.



Das, was die meisten Spieler vermutlich denken?
Na das wäre ja ne schöne Wahrsagerei, zumal ich ehrlich gesagt gerade das nicht in einem Test lesen will.
Stichwort Fanboys und so


----------



## Anthile (6. September 2008)

Lisi87 am 06.09.2008 12:58 schrieb:
			
		

> m185 am 06.09.2008 12:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also sollen die Redakteure nur noch das schreiben, was die Leser vielleicht denken? Halt mich davon ab, dich wunderlich zu nennen... 

Was ich ganz persönlich in einem Test lesen will, ist eine ehrliche Einschätzung des Redakteurs und dies funktioniert ohne subjektive Meinungsäußerung einfach nicht.


Und dass Shooter besser wegkommen als andere Spiele liegt auch daran, dass kürzere Spiele mehr von der Motivationskurve profitieren als längere... aber das wurde auch hier schon erläutert in diesem Thread. Die Crux liegt also im Testsystem. Und in den Prozentwertungen. Und im schlechten Wetter.


----------



## Lisi87 (6. September 2008)

Boesor am 06.09.2008 13:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Das, was die meisten Spieler vermutlich denken?
> Na das wäre ja ne schöne Wahrsagerei, zumal ich ehrlich gesagt gerade das nicht in einem Test lesen will.
> Stichwort Fanboys und so



Das ist ja vermutlich gerade der Grund warum du PCG kaufst - und nicht wie ich ab einem gewissen Punkt einfach aufgehört hast. 

Einschätzungsvermögen ist nicht gleich Wahrsagerrei, aber bitte. Ich erkenne an, das nicht jeder das erkennen kann/will.  

Fanboy kann übrigens wiederlegt werden! Ganz Easy: Zeig mir mal, wo du dich im Forum kritisch gegen PCG geäußert hättest... und nicht nur gegen die, die was gegen PCG sagen. Ich bin gespannt.

@ an.... Und ja: Im allgemeinen Test, die Empfindungen die alle haben werden - im Meinungskasten die subj. Äußerung zum Spiel. Was brauch ich Meinungskasten wenn eh der ganze Test einer ist.


----------



## crackajack (6. September 2008)

Lisi87 am 06.09.2008 12:58 schrieb:
			
		

> ich denke trotzdem, man darf eine eigene Meinung nicht dermaßen in den Test einfließen lassen


Imo sollte ein Test aus der eigenen Meinung bestehen.
Wenn man aber Sachen erkennt, die andere anders sehen könnten, dann sollte/könnte man das auch erwähnen. (oder ein zweiter Tester es eben so wahrnimmt und einem das so mitteilt)

"Ich finde den knackigen Schwierigkeitsgrad gut, aber für den Shooteranfänger ist es selbst auf Leicht kaum zu schaffen, trotz der bestens gesetzten Savepoints..."
"Die Atmosphäre, die durch die ungewöhnliche Post-Rock-Mucke erzeugt wird, ist grandios, anderen dürfte es aber schwer fallen es nicht als störend zu empfinden...."
"Die Schleichmission brachte endlich Abwechslung ins Gameplay, könnte aber zu abrupt aus der Action rausreißen...."
Sowas in der Art
Vielleicht sollte pcg etwas mehr Spielraum vorgeben, damit man das Geschriebene klarer als Einzelmeinung , die eben nicht allgemeingültig ist, hinstellt.


----------



## Boesor (6. September 2008)

Lisi87 am 06.09.2008 13:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist ja vermutlich gerade der Grund warum du PCG kaufst - und nicht wie ich ab einem gewissen Punkt einfach aufgehört hast.



Genau. Frage: Was willst du dann hier?
Wenn dir PCG Tests nicht zusagen ignoriere sie und konsumiere Tests andere Zeitschriften, die eher deinen Anforderungen an einen guten Test nachkommen.





> Fanboy kann übrigens wiederlegt werden! Ganz Easy: Zeig mir mal, wo du dich im Forum kritisch gegen PCG geäußert hättest... und nicht nur gegen die, die was gegen PCG sagen. Ich bin gespannt.



Wüsste zwar nicht, was das jetzt damit zu tun hat, dass ich z.B. keine Fanboystimmen in Tests gewichtet haben will, aber gut.
Ich habe in diesem Forum bislang 10700 Beiträge geschrieben, Suchen musst du schon selbst.


----------



## Lisi87 (6. September 2008)

crackajack am 06.09.2008 13:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Lisi87 am 06.09.2008 12:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Er sollte sie enthalten, nicht aber daraus bestehen. Tut mir leid. 

Wie gesagt sonst: "Test <--> Meinungskasten" Unterscheidung unsinnig.


----------



## Lisi87 (6. September 2008)

Lisi87 am 06.09.2008 13:48 schrieb:
			
		

> crackajack am 06.09.2008 13:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



edit @Boesor

Weißt du und solche Sachen beweisen mir mein Talent für Einschätzungen: Ich wusste ganz genau, dass du auf Anhieb nicht ein einziges Beispiel nennen kannst/wirst. Wenn hier die Redaktoren so kritisch behandelt werden, sollte es ja kein Problem sein, zumindest ein 
klitzekleines Beispiel zu finden, bei dem  man mal so richtig kritisiert hat. 

Ist schon ein Fanboy Symptom meiner Meinung nach und die musst du ja respektieren, weil Meinungen können ja nach eurer Meinung nicht falsch sein. Coole Sache diese Theorie, nur halt nicht für euch. 

Was ich hier mache? Ich unterhalte mich blendend - mag dich überraschen, aber ich hab, wenn ich mir ab und zu ein bisschen Zeit für sowas hier nehme jedes mal nen Arsch voll Spaß!!! Und es wird dich freuen zu hören, dass dieser Thread bald einen persönlichen Rekord an Postings erreicht hat!


----------



## Boesor (6. September 2008)

Lisi87 am 06.09.2008 14:03 schrieb:
			
		

> edit @Boesor
> 
> Weißt du und solche Sachen beweisen mir mein Talent für Einschätzungen: Ich wusste ganz genau, dass du auf Anhieb nicht ein einziges Beispiel nennen kannst/wirst.



Einbildung ist ja auch ne Bildung


----------



## Lisi87 (6. September 2008)

Boesor am 06.09.2008 14:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Lisi87 am 06.09.2008 14:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das war mein zweiter Treffer, gut den hatte ich zuletzt in der achten Klasse gehört und eher mit den Fanboy-Alltime-Favourites wie dem zeitlosen "get a life" oder dem noch prolligerem "such dir ne freundin (in meinem fall freund)" gerechnet. Aber bitte, wer ist schon vollkommen...


----------



## Boesor (6. September 2008)

Lisi87 am 06.09.2008 14:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Das war mein zweiter Treffer, gut den hatte ich zuletzt in der achten Klasse gehört und eher mit den Fanboy-Alltime-Favourites wie dem zeitlosen "get a life" oder dem noch prolligerem "such dir ne freundin (in meinem fall freund)" gerechnet. Aber bitte, wer ist schon vollkommen...



naja ich bitte dich, erwartest du auf deine wilden Einschätzungen ne sachliche Antwort?
Egal, so oder so, komm wieder zum Thema zurück


----------



## crackajack (6. September 2008)

Lisi87 am 06.09.2008 14:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wusste ganz genau, dass du auf Anhieb nicht ein einziges Beispiel nennen kannst/wirst.


tzzz... manchmal bist du ja irgendwie unterhaltsam, aber manchmal einfach nur absurd.

Hier hast du dein Beispiel:
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=12&tid=6707701&mid=6717856#6717856


> ....dafür Einsparungen beim Testteil.
> ....
> Wäre ja möglich, aber für Leute wie mich, die sich die PCG im wesentlichen wg der test holen schon schade.


http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=12&tid=6707701&mid=6719495#6719495


> > > Der Trend setzt sich fort, mehr (interessante!) Reportagen und Berichte rund um die Spiele(kultur)
> >
> >
> > Ja, ich hatte mal bemängelt das es davon zu wenig gibt, scheint gefruchtet zu haben *Schulterklopf* ^^
> ...



Boesor haut halt nicht so drauf wie du, aber das war Kritik.


Willst du von mir auch einen kritischen Post verlinkt haben?


----------



## Boesor (6. September 2008)

crackajack am 06.09.2008 14:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Lisi87 am 06.09.2008 14:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




wow, nicht schlecht, wusste ich gar nicht mehr.
Ich hätte als Bsp. ne Kritik am Anno test genommen. 
Jetzt beweis noch deine kritische Einstellung, dann hat die arme Seele ruh.


----------



## Lisi87 (6. September 2008)

crackajack am 06.09.2008 14:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor haut halt nicht so drauf wie du, aber das war Kritik.
> 
> Willst du von mir auch einen kritischen Post verlinkt haben?



Ich finde ganz andere Dinge absurd, aber ich muss mich ja jetzt ans Thema halten hat Onkel Boesor gesagt und der ist ja durch dich jetzt wieder rehabilitiert....

... *schmunzel* das ist schon sowas Ähnliches wie Kritik - Kritik light vielleicht. Aber unter "Moderatoren nicht mit Samthandschuhen anfassen" verstehe ich was anderes.

Danke für deine Mühe, aber ich glaube meine Meinung zu dem Thema lässt sich so leicht auch nun wieder nicht drehen. Da muss schon stärkerer Tobak her. Ich will HC-Kritik *g*


----------



## Alf1507 (6. September 2008)

Lisi87 am 06.09.2008 14:51 schrieb:
			
		

> crackajack am 06.09.2008 14:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich schaue hier immer mal wieder kurz rein und lese mir die Kommentare durch. Ansonsten zocke ich zur Zeit dann doch lieber Spore. Ich muss aber immer wieder feststellen: Du bist manchmal echt lustig! Diese Diskussion hier ist immer wieder unterhaltsam.


----------



## Boesor (6. September 2008)

Alf1507 am 06.09.2008 17:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich schaue hier immer mal wieder kurz rein und lese mir die Kommentare durch. Ansonsten zocke ich zur Zeit dann doch lieber Spore. Ich muss aber immer wieder feststellen: Du bist manchmal echt lustig! Diese Diskussion hier ist immer wieder unterhaltsam.



Was man so Diskussion nennt, aber sonst hast du Recht.


----------



## Alf1507 (6. September 2008)

Boesor am 06.09.2008 17:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Alf1507 am 06.09.2008 17:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Naja, letztendlich ist es doch eigentlich so das diese ganze Diskussion oder Streiterei, oder wie auch immer man das sonst noch nennen mag, niemandem etwas bringt, ausser das sich ein paar User blendend unterhalten fühlen. Fakt ist einfach das es immer wieder Spiele gibt an denen sich die Geister scheiden. Die einen lieben es und andere wiederum "hassen" es. Zuletzt konnte man das doch auch monatelang in den diversen Threads zu Crysis beobachten. Da war ich ja auch immer sehr aktiv dabei.  Haben diese ganzen Streitereien und Diskussionen aber irgendjemandem was gebracht? Nein, ich denke eigentlich nicht. Sie haben lediglich den Unterhaltungswert des Forums für einige Leute gesteigert.
Bei Spore wird es am Ende genauso sein. Die Leute die das Spiel mögen werden die Gegenseite nicht überzeugen können und umgekehrt ist es genauso. Deswegen habe ich mich aus diesen ganzen Diskussionen um Spore bisher auch weitestgehend rausgehalten. Ich spiele lieber das Spiel, denn das bietet mir am Ende dann doch bessere Unterhaltung.


----------



## Bonkic (6. September 2008)

Lisi87 am 06.09.2008 14:51 schrieb:
			
		

> ... *schmunzel* das ist schon sowas Ähnliches wie Kritik - Kritik light vielleicht. Aber unter "Moderatoren nicht mit Samthandschuhen anfassen" verstehe ich was anderes.
> *




das mit den samthandschuhen kam im übrigen von mir, nicht von boesor.
ich hab zwar auch keinerlei ahnung, was du damit beweisen willst, aber du kannst ja gerne mal in diesem thread [Sammelthread] SPORE - Wertungen, Usermeinungen etc. oder diesem [Sammelthread] (Rechtschreib- und Grammatik-) Fehler in den PCGH- Meldungen oder auch hier Ein paar Worte zur Kolumne von Raffael Vötter in der PCGH 09/07 zum Thema "verbuggte Spiele" nachschauen.

die auswahl ist absolut willkürlich, die threads waren -va weil von mir erstellt- sehr einfach zu finden.


----------



## Lisi87 (6. September 2008)

Gar nichts will ich beweisen, das geht hier auch gar nicht. 

Für mich ist die Luft hier raus - meine Ansicht zu PCG Wertungen kennt ihr ja.

tschö


----------



## tetaro (6. September 2008)

bumi am 05.09.2008 18:56 schrieb:
			
		

> [
> Lass andere ihre Meinung über das Spiel kundtun - an *Meinungen* gibt es nichts zu diskutieren. Und wenn nun Spore nicht den persönlichen Geschmack des Herrn Schütz getroffen hat, dann ist das nun eben so. Er hat ja ausführlich geschrieben dass man sich in Punkto Präsentation (Grafik, Akkustik, Zugänglichkeit) viel Mühe gegeben hat und all jene Punkte wurden auch in der Abschlusswertung berücksichtigt - ansonsten wäre eben jene noch niedriger ausgefallen
> 
> 
> ...



Naja. Eine Wertung ist mehr als eine beliebige Meinung und muss im Sinne der Zielgruppe des Spiels sprechen. Darum sollten Testzeitschriften Tester haben, die auf unterschiedliche Genres spezialisiert sind, k.A. wie das hier ist.. Wenn ich keine klassische Musik mag, sondern Punk, kann ich eben keine klassische Musik bewerten, auch wenn sie mir nicht gefällt. Wenn ein Spiel also defintiv für eine andere Zielgruppe gemacht ist, als die, der ich mich zugehörig fühle, ist es einfach nicht fair, überhaupt eine Wertung abzugeben. Ich mag z.B. keinen Sellerie, und welchen Sinn würde es für mich machen, Selleriesorten zu vergleichen, wenn sie für mich alle zum Kotzen schmecken. Für jemanden, der gewohnt ist, 24/7 vorm PC zu hocken, ist das Spiel wahrscheinlich einfach nichts. Ein Großteil des Spaßes spielt sich im Designen ab und daraus, dass einem die Designs von anderen Spieler "lebend" über den Weg laufen, und wer dafür nichts übrig hat, mag es vielleicht nicht, aber diese Ansicht ist nicht objektiv, sondern subjektiv.


----------



## Gamaxy (7. September 2008)

Kurze Zusammenfassung:

der eine mag es, der andere nicht 

Und: Wertungen in der PC-Games sind subjektiv. Ach nee *LOL*

Und: der Pokal hat seine eigenen Gesetze.

Mit anderen Worten: Hornberger Schießen


----------

